# Oblivion Invisible Armor suit!



## hat (Feb 7, 2007)

It is possible to legitamtaely make a set of invisible armor in Oblivion. 
The Hard Way: Spend 5 days mercilessly hacking, slashing, and spellcasting through hoards of daedra in Oblivion as you try to grab 4 Transcendent Sigil Stones that have the Chameleon effect (the one you're looking for). Then enchant some boots, greaves, cuirass, and gauntlets of your favorite armor set. 

The Easy (cheating) way:
Get a full set of your favorite armor from this list: (use ctrl+f to find)

Cheat directions: Press TILDE(` or ~) key to drop cheat console and enter player.additem itemID (number of items you want).
Ex: player.additem 0003DB80 1 to get one Shortsword of Numbing.

Item list:

Weapons:
Akavari Sunderblade FormID: 000CA154
Akavari Warblade FormID: 000CA155
Akaviri Dai-Katana FormID: 0009DAC5
Akaviri Katana FormID: 00024DCA
Akaviri Katana FormID: 000977C9
Akaviri Warhammer Burden FormID: 000387B5
Ancient Akaviri Katana FormID: 000E78E5
Apotheosis FormID: 000CA153
Axe of Hazards FormID: 0003CCFF
Axe of Icy Darkness FormID: 0003BF64
Ayleid Long Sword FormID: 00014F14
Ayleid Mace FormID: 00014F15
Battle Axe of Absorption FormID: 0003841F
Battle Axe of Beguilement FormID: 0003539C
Battle Axe of Blizzards FormID: 0002308B
Battle Axe of Cold FormID: 000220A8
Battle Axe of Damnation FormID: 000353C2
Battle Axe of Decay FormID: 0003B407
Battle Axe of Deception FormID: 0003539A
Battle Axe of Depletion FormID: 000387AE
Battle Axe of Diminishing FormID: 0003D7D3
Battle Axe of Dispel FormID: 0003D7CB
Battle Axe of Dissolution FormID: 0003B40A
Battle Axe of Embers FormID: 0003DAE7
Battle Axe of Enfeeblement FormID: 0003CD09
Battle Axe of Feeding FormID: 0003B402
Battle Axe of Fire FormID: 0003DB0C
Battle Axe of Flames FormID: 0003DB03
Battle Axe of Freezing FormID: 000225D9
Battle Axe of Frost FormID: 0003DB8F
Battle Axe of Jinxing FormID: 0003AB6F
Battle Axe of Lightning FormID: 0002C278
Battle Axe of Putrification FormID: 0003B40C
Battle Axe of Rending FormID: 0003B40E
Battle Axe of Sapping FormID: 0003D7E2
Battle Axe of Scorching FormID: 0003DAFA
Battle Axe of Shocking FormID: 0002B8D6
Battle Axe of Siphoning FormID: 0003B3FF
Battle Axe of Soul Snares FormID: 000353CA
Battle Axe of Soul Traps FormID: 00035397
Battle Axe of Souls FormID: 00035C27
Battle Axe of Sparks FormID: 0002B561
Battle Axe of Storms FormID: 0002C286
Battle Axe of the Blaze FormID: 0003DB15
Battle Axe of the Dynamo FormID: 0002BFFA
Battle Axe of the Glacier FormID: 00022738
Battle Axe of the Inferno FormID: 0003DB1E
Battle Axe of Transmogrify FormID: 0003B403
Battle Axe of Voltage FormID: 0002BDDD
Battle Axe of Weakness FormID: 0003AB43
Battle Axe of Winter FormID: 000230D9
Battleaxe of Hatred FormID: 000CA152
Baurus's Akaviri Katana FormID: 0006B843
Black Bow FormID: 000908AD
Blackwater Blade FormID: 0006B697
Blackwater Blade FormID: 0006B698
Blackwater Blade FormID: 0006B699
Blackwater Blade FormID: 0006B69A
Blackwater Blade FormID: 0006B69B
Blackwater Blade FormID: 0000C201
Blade of Fiery Light FormID: 0003BF60
Blade of Woe FormID: 00022BA8
Blade of Woe FormID: 000918FF
Blade of Woe FormID: 00091900
Blade of Woe FormID: 00091901
Blade of Woe FormID: 00091902
Blade of Woe FormID: 00091903
Blade of Woe FormID: 00091904
Blade of Woe FormID: 00091905
Blizzard Bow FormID: 0003CD06
Boreal FormID: 0003CD05
Bound Axe FormID: 00026276
Bound Bow FormID: 0002627D
Bound Dagger FormID: 0002627C
Bound Mace FormID: 00026274
Bound Sword FormID: 00026273
Bow of Blizzards FormID: 0002308D
Bow of Burning FormID: 0003DAF2
Bow of Cold FormID: 000220F6
Bow of Curses FormID: 0003AB87
Bow of Despair FormID: 0003AC88
Bow of Embers FormID: 0003DAE9
Bow of Fire FormID: 0003DB0D
Bow of Flames FormID: 0003DB04
Bow of Freezing FormID: 000225DA
Bow of Frost FormID: 0003DB91
Bow of Gloom FormID: 0003AC89
Bow of Harm FormID: 0003AB6C
Bow of Infernal Frost FormID: 00082DE4
Bow of Infliction FormID: 000CA156
Bow of Jolts FormID: 0002B585
Bow of Lightning FormID: 0002C27A
Bow of Numbing FormID: 0003DB7B
Bow of Quietus FormID: 0002B558
Bow of Scorching FormID: 0003DAFB
Bow of Shocking FormID: 0002B8D7
Bow of Silence FormID: 0002B559
Bow of Sparks FormID: 0002B562
Bow of Storms FormID: 0002C287
Bow of the Blaze FormID: 0003DB16
Bow of the Dynamo FormID: 0002BFFB
Bow of the Glacier FormID: 00022854
Bow of the Inferno FormID: 0003DB1F
Bow of Voltage FormID: 0002BEB2
Bow of Weariness FormID: 0003AB6B
Bow of Winter FormID: 000230DD
Broken Sword FormID: 0002D72B
Brusef Amelion's Sword FormID: 000091FB
Burden of Agnosticism FormID: 00014953
Burden of Anger FormID: 0001494F
Burden of Arrogance FormID: 00014950
Burden of Flesh FormID: 00014952
Burden of Secrecy FormID: 00014951
Burden of Sin FormID: 00014954
Burz's Glass Mace FormID: 000C760E
Burz's Glass Mace FormID: 000C760F
Burz's Glass Mace FormID: 000C7610
Caelia's Steel Longsword FormID: 0006AA99
Calliben's Grim Retort FormID: 000CB6F3
Captain Kordan's Saber FormID: 000CA158
Ceremonial Dagger FormID: 0008DA4A
Chillrend FormID: 00068BFC
Chillrend FormID: 00068BFD
Chillrend FormID: 00068BFE
Chillrend FormID: 00068BFF
Chillrend FormID: 00068C00
Chillrend FormID: 00068C01
Claymore of Blizzards FormID: 00023095
Claymore of Brittleness FormID: 0003D7BB
Claymore of Burning FormID: 0003DAF3
Claymore of Cold FormID: 0002224D
Claymore of Depletion FormID: 0003AB75
Claymore of Depletion FormID: 0003D7E8
Claymore of Disintegration FormID: 0003D7C7
Claymore of Dispel FormID: 0003D7CC
Claymore of Embers FormID: 0003DAEA
Claymore of Fire FormID: 0003DB0E
Claymore of Flames FormID: 0003DB05
Claymore of Fracturing FormID: 0003D7BF
Claymore of Fragments FormID: 0003D7B8
Claymore of Freezing FormID: 000225F6
Claymore of Frost FormID: 0003DB73
Claymore of Jinxing FormID: 0003AB74
Claymore of Jolts FormID: 0002B586
Claymore of Lightning FormID: 0002C27B
Claymore of Numbing FormID: 0003DB7C
Claymore of Pain FormID: 0003D7DE
Claymore of Sapping FormID: 0003D7E3
Claymore of Scorching FormID: 0003DAFC
Claymore of Shattering FormID: 0003D7C3
Claymore of Shocking FormID: 0002B8D8
Claymore of Sparks FormID: 0002B563
Claymore of Storms FormID: 0002C289
Claymore of the Blaze FormID: 0003DB17
Claymore of the Dynamo FormID: 0002BFFC
Claymore of the Glacier FormID: 00022A2B
Claymore of the Inferno FormID: 0003DB20
Claymore of Voltage FormID: 0002BFF3
Claymore of Weariness FormID: 0003D7DA
Claymore of Winter FormID: 000230DE
Club FormID: 00159829
Club FormID: 0003B375
Cursed Mace FormID: 00026F98
Daedric Battle Axe FormID: 00035E77
Daedric Bow FormID: 000733DD
Daedric Bow FormID: 00035E7C
Daedric Claymore FormID: 00035E78
Daedric Dagger FormID: 00035E72
Daedric Longsword FormID: 000733D8
Daedric Longsword FormID: 00035E76
Daedric Mace FormID: 00035E75
Daedric Shortsword FormID: 00035E73
Daedric War Axe FormID: 00035E74
Daedric Warhammer FormID: 00035E79
Dagger of Absorption FormID: 0003841A
Dagger of Blizzards FormID: 00023098
Dagger of Brittleness FormID: 0003D7BC
Dagger of Burning FormID: 0003DAF4
Dagger of Cold FormID: 0002257F
Dagger of Depletion FormID: 000387AA
Dagger of Depletion FormID: 0003D7E9
Dagger of Diminishing FormID: 0003D7D4
Dagger of Discipline FormID: 000C891F
Dagger of Disintegration FormID: 0003D7C8
Dagger of Dispel FormID: 0003D7CD
Dagger of Embers FormID: 0003DAEB
Dagger of Enfeeblement FormID: 000389E6
Dagger of Fire FormID: 0003DB0F
Dagger of Flames FormID: 0003DB06
Dagger of Fracturing FormID: 0003D7C0
Dagger of Fragments FormID: 0003D7B7
Dagger of Freezing FormID: 000225FC
Dagger of Frost FormID: 0003DB74
Dagger of Jinxing FormID: 0003AB6E
Dagger of Jolts FormID: 0002B588
Dagger of Lightning FormID: 0002C27D
Dagger of Numbing FormID: 0003DB7D
Dagger of Pacification FormID: 0003BF61
Dagger of Pain FormID: 0003D7DF
Dagger of Paralysis FormID: 0002B560
Dagger of Sapping FormID: 0003D7E4
Dagger of Scorching FormID: 0003DAFD
Dagger of Shattering FormID: 0003D7C4
Dagger of Shocking FormID: 0002B8D9
Dagger of Sparks FormID: 0002B564
Dagger of Storms FormID: 0002C28D
Dagger of the Blaze FormID: 0003DB18
Dagger of the Dynamo FormID: 0002BFFD
Dagger of the Glacier FormID: 00022A2C
Dagger of the Inferno FormID: 0003DB21
Dagger of Voltage FormID: 0002BFF4
Dagger of Weakness FormID: 0003AB3F
Dagger of Weariness FormID: 0003D7DB
Dagger of Winter FormID: 000230DF
Dalvilu Cermonial Dagger FormID: 0001ECE5
Debaser FormID: 0006BD81
Debaser FormID: 0006BD82
Debaser FormID: 0006BD83
Debaser FormID: 0006BD84
Debaser FormID: 0006BD85
Debaser FormID: 0001D0B4
Defiler FormID: 0003CB6B
Destarine's Cleaver FormID: 000CA159
Dragon's Bow FormID: 0003CD04
Dremora Bow FormID: 000872AA
Dremora Claymore FormID: 0003E9C4
Dremora Heavy Bow FormID: 000872AB
Dremora Light Bow FormID: 000872A9
Dremora Longsword FormID: 0003E9C3
Dremora Mace FormID: 0003E9C2
Dwarven Battle Axe FormID: 00035DCD
Dwarven Bow FormID: 000733DB
Dwarven Bow FormID: 00035DCE
Dwarven Bow Replica FormID: 000C7979
Dwarven Claymore FormID: 00035DCF
Dwarven Claymore FormID: 000977CA
Dwarven Claymore Replica FormID: 000C5606
Dwarven Dagger FormID: 00035DD0
Dwarven Longsword FormID: 000732B6
Dwarven Longsword FormID: 00035DD1
Dwarven Mace FormID: 00035DD2
Dwarven Shortsword FormID: 00035DD3
Dwarven War Axe FormID: 00035DD4
Dwarven War Axe Replica FormID: 000C5602
Dwarven Warhammer FormID: 00035DD5
Ebony Battle Axe FormID: 00035E6F
Ebony Blade FormID: 00027109
Ebony Bow FormID: 00035E7B
Ebony Bow FormID: 000977D0
Ebony Claymore FormID: 00035E70
Ebony Dagger FormID: 00035E6A
Ebony Dagger Replica FormID: 000C5616
Ebony Longsword FormID: 000732DE
Ebony Longsword FormID: 00035E6E
Ebony Mace FormID: 00035E6D
Ebony Mace FormID: 000977CE
Ebony Mace Replica FormID: 000C561F
Ebony Shortsword FormID: 00035E6B
Ebony Shortsword Replica FormID: 000C798A
Ebony War Axe FormID: 00035E6C
Ebony War Axe FormID: 000977CF
Ebony Warhammer FormID: 00035E71
Ebony Warhammer Replica FormID: 000C5604
Elven Battle Axe FormID: 00035E67
Elven Bow FormID: 000229BF
Elven Bow FormID: 000977CC
Elven Claymore FormID: 00035E68
Elven Dagger FormID: 00035E63
Elven Long Sword FormID: 000229B3
Elven Long Sword FormID: 000977CD
Elven Long Sword Replica FormID: 000C55FF
Elven Mace FormID: 00035E66
Elven Shortsword FormID: 00035E64
Elven Shortsword Replica FormID: 000C7985
Elven War Axe FormID: 00035E65
Elven Warhammer FormID: 00035E69
Enchanted Dagger FormID: 0003FBCE
Essence of Regret FormID: 00014963
Fine Iron Battle Axe FormID: 0003A85F
Fine Iron Bow FormID: 0003A860
Fine Iron Claymore FormID: 0003A861
Fine Iron Dagger FormID: 0003A862
Fine Iron Longsword FormID: 0003A863
Fine Iron Mace FormID: 0003A864
Fine Iron Shortsword FormID: 0003A865
Fine Iron War Axe FormID: 0003A866
Fine Iron Warhammer FormID: 0003A867
Fine Steel Battle Axe FormID: 0003A856
Fine Steel Bow FormID: 0003A857
Fine Steel Claymore FormID: 0003A858
Fine Steel Dagger FormID: 0003A859
Fine Steel Longsword FormID: 0003A85A
Fine Steel Mace FormID: 0003A85B
Fine Steel Shortsword FormID: 0003A85C
Fine Steel War Axe FormID: 0003A85D
Fine Steel Warhammer FormID: 0003A85E
Frostwyrm Bow FormID: 000C55E4
Ghost Axe FormID: 0003CD07
Gift of Flame FormID: 0001494C
Gladiator's Sword FormID: 0003E45B
Glass Battle Axe FormID: 00035E60
Glass Battle Axe Replica FormID: 000C5608
Glass Bow FormID: 000733DC
Glass Bow FormID: 00035E7A
Glass Claymore FormID: 00035E61
Glass Dagger FormID: 00035E5B
Glass Dagger Replica FormID: 000C7973
Glass Longsword FormID: 000732DD
Glass Longsword FormID: 00035E5F
Glass Longsword Replica FormID: 000C5601
Glass Mace FormID: 00035E5E
Glass Shortsword FormID: 00035E5C
Glass Shortsword Replica FormID: 000C7989
Glass War Axe FormID: 00035E5D
Glass Warhammer FormID: 00035E62
Glass Warhammer FormID: 000977CB
Glenroy's Akaviri Katana FormID: 00022F82
Goblin Shaman Staff FormID: 00066C45
Goblin Totem Staff FormID: 000AA01F
Goldbrand FormID: 00027105
Greater Staff of Anarchy FormID: 00091322
Greater Staff of Apathy FormID: 000912EC
Greater Staff of Blundering FormID: 000912D4
Greater Staff of Burden FormID: 000912BF
Greater Staff of Calm FormID: 000912C2
Greater Staff of Catastrophe FormID: 000912E3
Greater Staff of Charm FormID: 000912C8
Greater Staff of Confusion FormID: 000912F2
Greater Staff of Corrosion FormID: 000912FC
Greater Staff of Demoralize FormID: 000912F6
Greater Staff of Dispel FormID: 000912FF
Greater Staff of Domination FormID: 000912D1
Greater Staff of Fatigue FormID: 000912DA
Greater Staff of Feeblemind FormID: 000912D7
Greater Staff of Fire FormID: 00091326
Greater Staff of Fireball FormID: 00091329
Greater Staff of Fragility FormID: 0009131F
Greater Staff of Frailty FormID: 000912EF
Greater Staff of Frost FormID: 0009132C
Greater Staff of Ice Storm FormID: 0009132F
Greater Staff of Lethargy FormID: 0009131C
Greater Staff of Light FormID: 00091332
Greater Staff of Lightning FormID: 000914B6
Greater Staff of Open FormID: 00091335
Greater Staff of Ruin FormID: 00091302
Greater Staff of Severing FormID: 000912E6
Greater Staff of Sickness FormID: 000912DD
Greater Staff of Silence FormID: 000914BC
Greater Staff of Stopping FormID: 00091338
Greater Staff of Storms FormID: 000914B9
Greater Staff of Sundering FormID: 00091316
Greater Staff of Taming FormID: 000912CE
Greater Staff of Telekinesis FormID: 000914BF
Greater Staff of the Dazed FormID: 00091310
Greater Staff of the Doomed FormID: 00091313
Greater Staff of the Grave FormID: 000914C2
Greater Staff of the Oaf FormID: 00091305
Greater Staff of the Pariah FormID: 000912E9
Greater Staff of the Plague FormID: 00091308
Greater Staff of the Weary FormID: 0009130A
Greater Staff of Weakness FormID: 000912E1
Hatreds Heart FormID: 00014836
Hatreds Heart FormID: 00014C6C
Hatreds Heart FormID: 00014C6D
Hatreds Heart FormID: 00014C6E
Hatreds Heart FormID: 00014C6F
Hatreds Heart FormID: 00014C70
Hatreds Soul FormID: 00014D65
Hatreds Soul FormID: 00014D66
Hatreds Soul FormID: 00014D67
Hatreds Soul FormID: 00014D68
Hatreds Soul FormID: 00014D69
Hatreds Soul FormID: 00014D6A
Heat of Sinfulness FormID: 00014960
Honorblade of Chorrol FormID: 00028BA0
Hrormir's Icestaff FormID: 00002DDF
Hrormir's Icestaff FormID: 00047372
Immolator FormID: 0003CD01
Iron Battle Axe FormID: 00000D7F
Iron Bow FormID: 00025231
Iron Bow FormID: 000977C6
Iron Claymore FormID: 0001C6CD
Iron Dagger FormID: 00019171
Iron Longsword FormID: 00000C0C
Iron Longsword FormID: 000977D1
Iron Mace FormID: 00000D82
Iron Shortsword FormID: 00000C0D
Iron War Axe FormID: 00000D81
Iron War Axe FormID: 000977C8
Iron Warhammer FormID: 00019172
Languorwine Blade FormID: 00028277
Lesser Staff of Anarchy FormID: 00091323
Lesser Staff of Apathy FormID: 000912ED
Lesser Staff of Blundering FormID: 000912D2
Lesser Staff of Burden FormID: 000912D8
Lesser Staff of Calm FormID: 000912C0
Lesser Staff of Catastrophe FormID: 000912E4
Lesser Staff of Charm FormID: 000912C6
Lesser Staff of Confusion FormID: 000912F3
Lesser Staff of Corrosion FormID: 000912FA
Lesser Staff of Demoralize FormID: 000912F4
Lesser Staff of Dispel FormID: 000912FD
Lesser Staff of Domination FormID: 000912CF
Lesser Staff of Fatigue FormID: 000912DB
Lesser Staff of Feeblemind FormID: 000912E0
Lesser Staff of Fire FormID: 00091324
Lesser Staff of Fireball FormID: 00091327
Lesser Staff of Fragility FormID: 00091320
Lesser Staff of Frailty FormID: 000912F0
Lesser Staff of Frost FormID: 0009132A
Lesser Staff of Ice Storm FormID: 0009132D
Lesser Staff of Lethargy FormID: 0009131D
Lesser Staff of Light FormID: 00091330
Lesser Staff of Lightning FormID: 000914CA
Lesser Staff of Open FormID: 00091334
Lesser Staff of Ruin FormID: 00091300
Lesser Staff of Severing FormID: 000912E7
Lesser Staff of Sickness FormID: 000912DE
Lesser Staff of Silence FormID: 000914BA
Lesser Staff of Stopping FormID: 00091336
Lesser Staff of Storms FormID: 000914B7
Lesser Staff of Sundering FormID: 00091317
Lesser Staff of Taming FormID: 000912CC
Lesser Staff of Telekinesis FormID: 000914BD
Lesser Staff of the Dazed FormID: 00091311
Lesser Staff of the Doomed FormID: 00091314
Lesser Staff of the Grave FormID: 000914C0
Lesser Staff of the Oaf FormID: 00091303
Lesser Staff of the Pariah FormID: 000912EA
Lesser Staff of the Plague FormID: 00091306
Lesser Staff of the Weary FormID: 00091309
Lesser Staff of Weakness FormID: 000912D5
Long Sword of Brittleness FormID: 0003D7BD
Long Sword of Depletion FormID: 0003D7EA
Long Sword of Flames FormID: 0003DB07
Long Sword of Freezing FormID: 0002263D
Long Sword of Voltage FormID: 0002BFF5
Longsword of Absorption FormID: 0003841D
Longsword of Blizzards FormID: 000230A6
Longsword of Burning FormID: 0003DAF5
Longsword of Cold FormID: 00022580
Longsword of Depletion FormID: 000387AC
Longsword of Diminishing FormID: 0003D7D5
Longsword of Disintegration FormID: 0003D7C9
Longsword of Dispel FormID: 0003D7CE
Longsword of Embers FormID: 0003DAEC
Longsword of Enfeeblement FormID: 000389E8
Longsword of Fire FormID: 0003DB10
Longsword of Fracturing FormID: 0003D7C1
Longsword of Fragments FormID: 0003D7B9
Longsword of Frost FormID: 000B0705
Longsword of Frost FormID: 0003DB75
Longsword of Jinxing FormID: 0003AB70
Longsword of Jolts FormID: 0002B589
Longsword of Lightning FormID: 0002C27E
Longsword of Numbing FormID: 0003DB7E
Longsword of Pain FormID: 0003D7E0
Longsword of Sapping FormID: 0003D7E5
Longsword of Scorching FormID: 0003DAFE
Longsword of Shattering FormID: 0003D7C5
Longsword of Shocking FormID: 0002B8DD
Longsword of Sparks FormID: 0002B565
Longsword of Storms FormID: 0002C28F
Longsword of the Blaze FormID: 0003DB19
Longsword of the Dynamo FormID: 0002C00C
Longsword of the Glacier FormID: 00022A2E
Longsword of the Inferno FormID: 0003DB22
Longsword of Weakness FormID: 0003AB41
Longsword of Weariness FormID: 0003D7DC
Longsword of Winter FormID: 000230E0
Mace of Abeyance FormID: 000359E7
Mace of Absorption FormID: 0003841C
Mace of Aversion FormID: 000353D1
Mace of Blizzards FormID: 000230AB
Mace of Burden FormID: 000387B6
Mace of Burning FormID: 0003DAF6
Mace of Cold FormID: 0002258C
Mace of Deadweight FormID: 000387BE
Mace of Decay FormID: 0003AF07
Mace of Depletion FormID: 000387AD
Mace of Diminishing FormID: 0003D7D6
Mace of Dispel FormID: 0003D7CF
Mace of Dissolution FormID: 0003AF08
Mace of Embers FormID: 0003DAED
Mace of Encumbrance FormID: 000387BA
Mace of Enfeeblement FormID: 000389E9
Mace of Excess FormID: 000387BC
Mace of Feeding FormID: 000387A8
Mace of Fire FormID: 0003DB11
Mace of Flames FormID: 0003DB08
Mace of Fracturing FormID: 0003AF0A
Mace of Freezing FormID: 00022642
Mace of Frost FormID: 0003DB76
Mace of Holy Light FormID: 00035A64
Mace of Jinxing FormID: 0003AB73
Mace of Jolts FormID: 0002B58A
Mace of Legion FormID: 0003BF65
Mace of Lightning FormID: 0002C280
Mace of Molag Bal FormID: 00027117
Mace of Numbing FormID: 0003DB7F
Mace of Overload FormID: 000387B7
Mace of Putrification FormID: 0003AF0D
Mace of Rending FormID: 0003AF0E
Mace of Repelling FormID: 000353CC
Mace of Sapping FormID: 0003D7E6
Mace of Scorching FormID: 0003DAFF
Mace of Shocking FormID: 0002BAAA
Mace of Siphoning FormID: 000387A7
Mace of Sparks FormID: 0002B566
Mace of Storms FormID: 0002C290
Mace of Strain FormID: 000387B4
Mace of the Blaze FormID: 0003DB1A
Mace of the Dynamo FormID: 0002C00D
Mace of the Glacier FormID: 00022A2F
Mace of the Inferno FormID: 0003DB23
Mace of the Undead FormID: 00035AB3
Mace of Transmogrify FormID: 0003B404
Mace of Turning FormID: 000353D4
Mace of Voltage FormID: 0002BFF6
Mace of Warding FormID: 000353D0
Mace of Weakness FormID: 0003AB40
Mace of Weight FormID: 000387B1
Mace of Winter FormID: 000230E1
Mage's Mace FormID: 0003E45D
Mages Staff FormID: 0002C6A8
Mage's Staff of Charm FormID: 000E9442
Mage's Staff of Charm FormID: 000E9443
Mage's Staff of Charm FormID: 000E9444
Mage's Staff of Charm FormID: 0001FE11
Mage's Staff of Dispel FormID: 000E9445
Mage's Staff of Dispel FormID: 000E9446
Mage's Staff of Dispel FormID: 000E9447
Mage's Staff of Dispel FormID: 0001FE16
Mage's Staff of Fire FormID: 000E9448
Mage's Staff of Fire FormID: 000E9449
Mage's Staff of Fire FormID: 000E944A
Mage's Staff of Fire FormID: 000E944B
Mage's Staff of Frost FormID: 000E944C
Mage's Staff of Frost FormID: 000E944D
Mage's Staff of Frost FormID: 000E944E
Mage's Staff of Frost FormID: 0001FE0F
Mage's Staff of Paralysis FormID: 000E944F
Mage's Staff of Paralysis FormID: 000E9450
Mage's Staff of Paralysis FormID: 000E9451
Mage's Staff of Paralysis FormID: 0001FE12
Mage's Staff of Shock FormID: 000E9452
Mage's Staff of Shock FormID: 000E9453
Mage's Staff of Shock FormID: 000E9454
Mage's Staff of Shock FormID: 0001FE10
Mage's Staff of Silence FormID: 000E9455
Mage's Staff of Silence FormID: 000E9456
Mage's Staff of Silence FormID: 000E9457
Mage's Staff of Silence FormID: 0001FE13
Mage's Staff of Soul Trap FormID: 000E9458
Mage's Staff of Soul Trap FormID: 000E9459
Mage's Staff of Soul Trap FormID: 000E945A
Mage's Staff of Soul Trap FormID: 0001FE14
Mage's Staff of Telekinesis FormID: 000E945B
Mage's Staff of Telekinesis FormID: 000E945C
Mage's Staff of Telekinesis FormID: 000E945D
Mage's Staff of Telekinesis FormID: 0001FE15
Mankar Camoran's Staff FormID: 000477FC
Mankar Camoran's Staff FormID: 000BE320
Mankar Camoran's Staff FormID: 000BE321
Mankar Camoran's Staff FormID: 000BE322
Mishaxhi's Cleaver FormID: 00187BC0
Mishaxhi's Cleaver FormID: 00187BC5
Mishaxhi's Cleaver FormID: 00187BC6
Mishaxhi's Cleaver FormID: 00187BC7
Naked Axe FormID: 0003E45E
Nearness of Evil FormID: 0001493D
Northwind FormID: 00187BC1
Northwind FormID: 00187BC2
Northwind FormID: 00187BC3
Northwind FormID: 00187BC4
Oblivion's Caress FormID: 00014962
Oblivion's Embrace FormID: 000149E2
Penance of Animosity FormID: 00014966
Penance of Deception FormID: 0001496A
Penance of Faithlessness FormID: 0001496B
Penance of Hatred FormID: 00014967
Penance of Larceny FormID: 00014968
Penance of Pride FormID: 00014969
Perdition's Wrath FormID: 00082DE3
Pounder FormID: 0003BF66
Purging Flame FormID: 00014961
Quality Battle Axe Ember FormID: 0003DAF1
Quality Battle Axe Shiver FormID: 0003DB7A
Quality Battle Axe Soul Trap FormID: 00035385
Quality Battle Axe Spark FormID: 0002B573
Quintessence of Remorse FormID: 000149E5
Redwave FormID: 00095A39
Redwave FormID: 00095A3A
Redwave FormID: 00095A3B
Redwave FormID: 00095A3C
Redwave FormID: 00095A3D
Redwave FormID: 00095A3E
Redwave FormID: 00095A3F
Renault's Akaviri Katana FormID: 00066C44
Retaliation of Blood FormID: 000149ED
Retaliation of Spirit FormID: 000149EF
Retribution of Aggression FormID: 000149E7
Retribution of Cowardness FormID: 000149E6
Retribution of Hubris FormID: 000149E9
Retribution of Hypocrisy FormID: 000149EA
Retribution of Rapacity FormID: 000149E8
Retribution of Treachery FormID: 000149EC
Revealer of Iniquity FormID: 0001494E
Rockshatter FormID: 00061421
Rockshatter FormID: 0000CF1A
Rockshatter FormID: 0000CF1B
Rockshatter FormID: 0000CF1C
Rockshatter FormID: 0000CF1D
Rockshatter FormID: 0000CF1E
Rockshatter FormID: 0000CF1F
Rockshatter FormID: 00014EC2
Rockshatter FormID: 00014EC3
Rockshatter FormID: 00014EC4
Rockshatter FormID: 00014EC5
Rockshatter FormID: 00014EC6
Rohssan's Antique Cutlass FormID: 0001C14B
Rugdumph's Sword FormID: 0000BEA6
Ruined Akaviri Katana FormID: 000980DF
Ruma's Staff FormID: 0001FB1C
Rusty Iron Bow FormID: 00047ACA
Rusty Iron Dagger FormID: 00047AC2
Rusty Iron Dagger FormID: 00090616
Rusty Iron Mace FormID: 00090614
Rusty Iron Shortsword FormID: 00090615
Rusty Iron War Axe FormID: 00090613
Sanguine Rose FormID: 000228EF
Shadowhunt FormID: 00034897
Shadowhunt FormID: 00034898
Shadowhunt FormID: 00034899
Shadowhunt FormID: 0003489A
Shadowhunt FormID: 0003489B
Shadowhunt FormID: 0003489C
Shadowhunt FormID: 0003489D
Sharpened Cutlass FormID: 000055AB
Shimmerstrike FormID: 0002990E
Shortsword of Absorption FormID: 0003841E
Shortsword of Blizzards FormID: 000230AC
Shortsword of Brittleness FormID: 0003D7BE
Shortsword of Burning FormID: 0003DAF7
Shortsword of Cold FormID: 0002259C
Shortsword of Depletion FormID: 000387AB
Shortsword of Depletion FormID: 0003D7EB
Shortsword of Diminishing FormID: 0003D7D7
Shortsword of Disintegration FormID: 0003D7CA
Shortsword of Dispel FormID: 0003D7D0
Shortsword of Embers FormID: 0003DAEE
Shortsword of Enfeeblement FormID: 000389E7
Shortsword of Fire FormID: 0003DB12
Shortsword of Flames FormID: 0003DB09
Shortsword of Fracturing FormID: 0003D7C2
Shortsword of Fragments FormID: 0003D7BA
Shortsword of Freezing FormID: 00022643
Shortsword of Frost FormID: 0003DB77
Shortsword of Jinxing FormID: 0003AB71
Shortsword of Jolts FormID: 0002D72E
Shortsword of Lightning FormID: 0002C281
Shortsword of Numbing FormID: 0003DB80
Shortsword of Pain FormID: 0003D7E1
Shortsword of Paralysis FormID: 0002B55F
Shortsword of Sapping FormID: 0003D7E7
Shortsword of Scorching FormID: 0003DB00
Shortsword of Shattering FormID: 0003D7C6
Shortsword of Shocking FormID: 0002BB17
Shortsword of Sparks FormID: 0002B567
Shortsword of Storms FormID: 0002C292
Shortsword of the Blaze FormID: 0003DB1B
Shortsword of the Dynamo FormID: 0002C00E
Shortsword of the Fang FormID: 0003CB6A
Shortsword of the Glacier FormID: 00022EBD
Shortsword of the Inferno FormID: 0003DB24
Shortsword of Voltage FormID: 0002BFF7
Shortsword of Weakness FormID: 0003AB42
Shortsword of Weariness FormID: 0003D7DD
Shortsword of Winter FormID: 000230E2
Silver BattleAxe FormID: 00025221
Silver BattleAxe FormID: 000977D2
Silver Bow FormID: 00025227
Silver Bow FormID: 000733DA
Silver Claymore FormID: 00025226
Silver Dagger FormID: 00025224
Silver Longsword FormID: 0002521F
Silver Longsword FormID: 000977C7
Silver Mace FormID: 00025223
Silver Mace FormID: 000977C4
Silver Shortsword FormID: 00025220
Silver Shortsword FormID: 000977C5
Silver War Axe FormID: 00025222
Silver Warhammer FormID: 00025225
Sinweaver FormID: 0000172E
Skull of Corruption FormID: 00027116
Spellbreaker FormID: 00027112
Staff of Anarchy FormID: 00091321
Staff of Apathy FormID: 000912EB
Staff of Banishment FormID: 000914D2
Staff of Blundering FormID: 000912D3
Staff of Burden FormID: 000912BE
Staff of Calm FormID: 000912C1
Staff of Catastrophe FormID: 000912E2
Staff of Charm FormID: 000912C7
Staff of Conflagration FormID: 000914C5
Staff of Confusion FormID: 000912F1
Staff of Corrosion FormID: 000912FB
Staff of Demoralize FormID: 000912F5
Staff of Diminishing FormID: 000914C4
Staff of Discord FormID: 000914CD
Staff of Dispel FormID: 000912FE
Staff of Domination FormID: 000912D0
Staff of Fatigue FormID: 000912D9
Staff of Feeblemind FormID: 000912DF
Staff of Fire FormID: 00091325
Staff of Fireball FormID: 00091328
Staff of Flame FormID: 0001CECC
Staff of Fragility FormID: 0009131E
Staff of Frailty FormID: 000912EE
Staff of Frost FormID: 0009132B
Staff of Hoarfrost FormID: 000914C6
Staff of Ice Storm FormID: 0009132E
Staff of Indarys FormID: 0006B66D
Staff of Indarys FormID: 0006B66E
Staff of Indarys FormID: 0006B66F
Staff of Indarys FormID: 0006B670
Staff of Indarys FormID: 0006B671
Staff of Indarys FormID: 000335AF
Staff of Legion FormID: 000914CC
Staff of Lethargy FormID: 0009131B
Staff of Light FormID: 00091331
Staff of Lightning FormID: 000914B5
Staff of Nenalata FormID: 00058EEC
Staff of Nenalata FormID: 000BE5DC
Staff of Nenalata FormID: 000BE5DD
Staff of Nenalata FormID: 000BE5DE
Staff of Nenalata FormID: 000BE5DF
Staff of Nenalata FormID: 000BE5E0
Staff of Open FormID: 00091333
Staff of Pacification FormID: 000914C9
Staff of Paralyzing Burst FormID: 00091337
Staff of Ruin FormID: 00091301
Staff of Severing FormID: 000912E5
Staff of Sickness FormID: 000912DC
Staff of Silence FormID: 000914BB
Staff of Storms FormID: 000914B8
Staff of Submission FormID: 000914CB
Staff of Sundering FormID: 00091315
Staff of Taming FormID: 000912CD
Staff of Telekinesis FormID: 000914BE
Staff of the Battlemage FormID: 000493BD
Staff of the Dazed FormID: 0009130F
Staff of the Doomed FormID: 00091312
Staff of the Everscamp FormID: 0004F790
Staff of the Grave FormID: 000914C1
Staff of the Healer FormID: 000914D1
Staff of the Mundane FormID: 000914D0
Staff of the Oaf FormID: 00091304
Staff of the Pariah FormID: 000912E8
Staff of the Plague FormID: 00091307
Staff of the Weary FormID: 0009130B
Staff of Thunderbolts FormID: 000914C7
Staff of Unholy Terror FormID: 00056E50
Staff of Vulnerability FormID: 000914CF
Staff of Weakness FormID: 000912D6
Staff of Weakness FormID: 000914C8
Staff of Withering FormID: 000914C3
Staff of Worms FormID: 0004A24E
Steel Battle Axe FormID: 000229B6
Steel Bow FormID: 000229B7
Steel Bow FormID: 0018ABF9
Steel Bow FormID: 000733D9
Steel Claymore FormID: 000229B8
Steel Cutlass FormID: 0003AA82
Steel Dagger FormID: 000229B9
Steel Longsword FormID: 000229BA
Steel Longsword FormID: 0018ABF7
Steel Longsword FormID: 000977C3
Steel Mace FormID: 000229BB
Steel Shortsword FormID: 000229BC
Steel Shortsword FormID: 00047ABF
Steel War Axe FormID: 000229BD
Steel Warhammer FormID: 000229BE
Steel Warhammer FormID: 0018ABF8
Storm Bow FormID: 0003CD08
Sufferthorn FormID: 000347EB
Sufferthorn FormID: 000347EC
Sufferthorn FormID: 000347ED
Sufferthorn FormID: 000347EE
Sufferthorn FormID: 000347EF
Sufferthorn FormID: 000347F0
Sufferthorn FormID: 000347F1
Sword of Submission FormID: 0003BF63
Sword of Wounding FormID: 0003CD02
Tempest FormID: 0003CCFE
Thieve's Dagger FormID: 0003E45C
Thornblade FormID: 0006B661
Thornblade FormID: 0006B662
Thornblade FormID: 0006B663
Thornblade FormID: 0006B664
Thornblade FormID: 0006B665
Thornblade FormID: 000335AE
Truncheon of Submission FormID: 000CA157
Umbra FormID: 00026B22
Unfinished Staff FormID: 000355A6
Volendrung FormID: 00027108
Volendrung FormID: 0009DB4F
Voltag FormID: 0003BF62
Wabbajack FormID: 000228F0
War Axe of Absorption FormID: 00038420
War Axe of Beguilement FormID: 0004F036
War Axe of Blizzards FormID: 000230AD
War Axe of Burning FormID: 0003DAF8
War Axe of Cold FormID: 000225B4
War Axe of Damnation FormID: 000353C5
War Axe of Decay FormID: 0003B408
War Axe of Deception FormID: 0003539B
War Axe of Depletion FormID: 000387AF
War Axe of Diminishing FormID: 0003D7D8
War Axe of Dispel FormID: 0003D7D1
War Axe of Dissolution FormID: 0003B409
War Axe of Embers FormID: 0003DAEF
War Axe of Enfeeblement FormID: 000389EB
War Axe of Feeding FormID: 0003B401
War Axe of Fire FormID: 0003DB13
War Axe of Flames FormID: 0003DB0A
War Axe of Fracturing FormID: 0003B40B
War Axe of Freezing FormID: 00022647
War Axe of Frost FormID: 0003DB78
War Axe of Jinxing FormID: 0003AB72
War Axe of Jolts FormID: 0002B58B
War Axe of Lightning FormID: 0002C283
War Axe of Numbing FormID: 0003DB81
War Axe of Putrification FormID: 0003B40D
War Axe of Rending FormID: 0003B40F
War Axe of Sapping FormID: 0004F038
War Axe of Scorching FormID: 0003DB01
War Axe of Seduction FormID: 00035396
War Axe of Shocking FormID: 0002BD0F
War Axe of Siphoning FormID: 0003B400
War Axe of Soul Snares FormID: 000353CB
War Axe of Soul Traps FormID: 00035398
War Axe of Souls FormID: 0003537A
War Axe of Sparks FormID: 0002B571
War Axe of Storms FormID: 0002C296
War Axe of the Blaze FormID: 0003DB1C
War Axe of the Dynamo FormID: 0002C020
War Axe of the Glacier FormID: 00023003
War Axe of the Inferno FormID: 0003DB25
War Axe of Transmogrify FormID: 0003B405
War Axe of Voltage FormID: 0002BFF8
War Axe of Weakness FormID: 0003AB44
War Axe of Winter FormID: 000230E3
Warhammer of Abeyance FormID: 00035A24
Warhammer of Absorption FormID: 0003841B
Warhammer of Aversion FormID: 000353D2
Warhammer of Blizzards FormID: 000230D3
Warhammer of Burning FormID: 0003DAF9
Warhammer of Cold FormID: 000225D8
Warhammer of Deadweight FormID: 000387BD
Warhammer of Decay FormID: 0003AF06
Warhammer of Depletion FormID: 000387B0
Warhammer of Diminishing FormID: 0003D7D9
Warhammer of Dispel FormID: 0003D7D2
Warhammer of Dissolution FormID: 0003AF09
Warhammer of Embers FormID: 0003DAF0
Warhammer of Encumbrance FormID: 000387B9
Warhammer of Enfeeblement FormID: 000389EA
Warhammer of Excess FormID: 000387BB
Warhammer of Feeding FormID: 000387A9
Warhammer of Fire FormID: 0003DB14
Warhammer of Flames FormID: 0003DB0B
Warhammer of Fracturing FormID: 0003AF0B
Warhammer of Freezing FormID: 00022650
Warhammer of Frost FormID: 0003DB79
Warhammer of Holy Light FormID: 00035AAE
Warhammer of Jinxing FormID: 0003AB6D
Warhammer of Jolts FormID: 0002B58C
Warhammer of Lightning FormID: 0002C284
Warhammer of Numbing FormID: 0003DB82
Warhammer of Overload FormID: 000387B8
Warhammer of Putrification FormID: 0003AF0C
Warhammer of Rending FormID: 0003AF0F
Warhammer of Sapping FormID: 0004F03A
Warhammer of Scorching FormID: 0003DB02
Warhammer of Shocking FormID: 0002BD6B
Warhammer of Siphoning FormID: 000387A6
Warhammer of Sparks FormID: 0002B572
Warhammer of Storms FormID: 0002C298
Warhammer of Strain FormID: 000387B3
Warhammer of the Blaze FormID: 0003DB1D
Warhammer of the Dynamo FormID: 0002C025
Warhammer of the Glacier FormID: 00023087
Warhammer of the Grave FormID: 000353CE
Warhammer of the Inferno FormID: 0003DB26
Warhammer of the Undead FormID: 00035AB6
Warhammer of Transmogrify FormID: 0003B406
Warhammer of Turning FormID: 00035644
Warhammer of Voltage FormID: 0002BFF9
Warhammer of Warding FormID: 000353CF
Warhammer of Weakness FormID: 0003AB3E
Warhammer of Weight FormID: 000387B2
Warhammer of Winter FormID: 000230E4
Weight of Guilt FormID: 0001494D
Witsplinter FormID: 0006B1B9
Witsplinter FormID: 0006B1C0
Witsplinter FormID: 0006B1C1
Witsplinter FormID: 0006B1C2
Witsplinter FormID: 0006B1C3
Witsplinter FormID: 0006B1C4

Armor:
Aegis of Reflection FormID: 00053D77
Aegis of the Apocalypse FormID: 000CA117
Agronak's Raiment FormID: 0003B1DC
Ambassador's Cuirass FormID: 0004965F
Ancient Blades Helmet FormID: 000C8540
Ancient Blades Shield FormID: 000C8541
Ancient Elven Helm FormID: 000150BA
Annealed Cuirass FormID: 0004939B
Anvil Cuirass FormID: 0002766D
Anvil Shield FormID: 000352C3
Apron of Adroitness FormID: 000C5B4A
Apron of Adroitness FormID: 000C5B4B
Apron of Adroitness FormID: 000C5B4C
Apron of Adroitness FormID: 000C5B4D
Apron of Adroitness FormID: 000C5B4E
Apron of Adroitness FormID: 000C5B4F
Archer's Gauntlets FormID: 00049170
Arena Heavy Raiment FormID: 000236EF
Arena Heavy Raiment FormID: 00029921
Arena Light Raiment FormID: 000236F0
Arena Light Raiment FormID: 00029920
Armor Crafter's Gauntlets FormID: 0004F3F7
Armor of Tiber Septim FormID: 0001FECF
Ayleid Crown of Lindai FormID: 000A55FA
Ayleid Crown of Lindai FormID: 000A933E
Ayleid Crown of Lindai FormID: 000BE5D1
Ayleid Crown of Lindai FormID: 000BE5D2
Ayleid Crown of Lindai FormID: 000BE5D3
Ayleid Crown of Lindai FormID: 000BE5D4
Ayleid Crown of Lindai FormID: 000BE5DA
Ayleid Crown of Nenalata FormID: 000A55FB
Ayleid Crown of Nenalata FormID: 000BE5D5
Ayleid Crown of Nenalata FormID: 000BE5D6
Ayleid Crown of Nenalata FormID: 000BE5D7
Ayleid Crown of Nenalata FormID: 000BE5D8
Ayleid Crown of Nenalata FormID: 000BE5D9
Bands of Kwang Lao FormID: 000C47B1
Bands of the Chosen FormID: 0003C803
Barkeep's Gauntlets FormID: 0004950B
Battle Medic's Cuirass FormID: 00049362
Battlehunter Gauntlets FormID: 00049685
Battlehunter Helmet FormID: 00049686
Beveled Gauntlets FormID: 00049397
Birthright of Astalon FormID: 000CA110
Black Marsh Helmet FormID: 0004951A
Blackwood Boots FormID: 00038514
Blackwood Cuirass FormID: 00038510
Blackwood Gauntlets FormID: 00038511
Blackwood Greaves FormID: 00038512
Blackwood Helmet FormID: 00038513
Blackwood Shield FormID: 0003647D
Bladefall Cuirass FormID: 00049389
Blades Boots FormID: 00022F20
Blades Boots FormID: 00023921
Blades Cuirass FormID: 00022F65
Blades Cuirass FormID: 00023318
Blades Gauntlets FormID: 00022F6F
Blades Gauntlets FormID: 0002391C
Blades Greaves FormID: 00022F70
Blades Greaves FormID: 00023329
Blades Helmet FormID: 00000C09
Blades Helmet FormID: 00022F71
Blades Helmet FormID: 000738D6
Blades Shield FormID: 00022F7F
Blades Shield FormID: 00023922
Blades Shield FormID: 000738D7
Bloodworm Helm FormID: 00014673
Bloodworm Helm FormID: 0007BE3F
Bloodworm Helm FormID: 0007BE40
Bloodworm Helm FormID: 0007BE41
Bloodworm Helm FormID: 0007BE42
Bloodworm Helm FormID: 0007BE43
Blower's Cuirass FormID: 000A577F
Bonfire Greaves FormID: 0004F401
Boots of Bloody Bounding FormID: 000348A6
Boots of Bloody Bounding FormID: 000348A7
Boots of Bloody Bounding FormID: 000348A8
Boots of Bloody Bounding FormID: 000348A9
Boots of Bloody Bounding FormID: 000348AA
Boots of Bloody Bounding FormID: 000348AB
Boots of Bloody Bounding FormID: 000348AC
Boots of Grounding FormID: 0004917A
Boots of Insulation FormID: 00049160
Boots of Legerity FormID: 0004916A
Boots of Plain Striding FormID: 0004F3F2
Boots of Running FormID: 00049509
Boots of Shock Resistance FormID: 00049370
Boots of Silence FormID: 00049173
Boots of Soft Walking FormID: 000A5785
Boots of the Atronach FormID: 00047892
Boots of the Calming Sea FormID: 00049392
Boots of the Cheetah FormID: 0004899E
Boots of the Cutpurse FormID: 0004914E
Boots of the Eel FormID: 000489AF
Boots of the Forest Stalker FormID: 000A5784
Boots of the Harbinger FormID: 00049652
Boots of the Jument FormID: 00049667
Boots of the Olympian FormID: 0004788D
Boots of the Savannah FormID: 0004F3F8
Boots of the Shark FormID: 000489B3
Boots of the Silt~runner FormID: 00049377
Boots of the Storm FormID: 0002C23F
Boots of the Swift Merchant FormID: 000CA111
Boots of the Taskmaster FormID: 0002C21E
Boots of the Thrall FormID: 0002C215
Boots of the Tiger FormID: 000489A6
Boots of the Unburdened FormID: 0004951D
Borosilicate Boots FormID: 000493A6
Bound Boots FormID: 0002626A
Bound Cuirass FormID: 0002626B
Bound Gauntlets FormID: 0002626C
Bound Greaves FormID: 00026270
Bound Helmet FormID: 00026272
Bound Helmet FormID: 00051B47
Bound Mythic Dawn Armor FormID: 00033525
Bound Shield FormID: 00026263
Bravil Cuirass FormID: 00027673
Bravil Shield FormID: 000352C5
Broadhead Gauntlets FormID: 000A577A
Broken Shield FormID: 0006E2E1
Bruma Cuirass FormID: 00027677
Bruma Shield FormID: 000352C7
Brusef Amelion's Boots FormID: 0012DD1B
Brusef Amelion's Cuirass FormID: 000091FA
Brusef Amelion's Gauntlets FormID: 0012DD1A
Brusef Amelion's Greaves FormID: 0012DD18
Brusef Amelion's Helmet FormID: 0012DD19
Brusef Amelion's Shield FormID: 0012DD1C
Burning Shield FormID: 00049688
Canopy Helmet FormID: 00049388
Cave Diver's Helmet FormID: 00049684
Cave Scout Helmet FormID: 00049676
Cavern Guide Gauntlets FormID: 00049674
Chainmail Boots FormID: 0001C6D4
Chainmail Cuirass FormID: 0001C6D3
Chainmail Gauntlets FormID: 0001C6D6
Chainmail Greaves FormID: 0001C6D5
Chainmail Helmet FormID: 000977BC
Chainmail Helmet FormID: 0001C6D7
Chameleon Cuirass FormID: 00049165
Cheydinhal Cuirass FormID: 00027678
Cheydinhal Shield FormID: 000352C9
Chorrol Cuirass FormID: 00027679
Chorrol Shield FormID: 000352CB
Clannfear Hide Shield FormID: 0004F3F9
Clear Sight Gauntlets FormID: 000A577C
Copperhead Cuirass FormID: 0004915F
Crystal Greaves FormID: 0004939A
Crystalline Cuirass FormID: 00049393
Cuirass of Anu's Blessing FormID: 00049380
Cuirass of Battle FormID: 00049672
Cuirass of Cleansing FormID: 000493A5
Cuirass of Fortitude FormID: 0002C218
Cuirass of Health FormID: 0004916C
Cuirass of Lifeblood FormID: 0004966C
Cuirass of Natural Assi~milation FormID: 0004938B
Cuirass of Pain Resistance FormID: 0004969B
Cuirass of Poison Blood FormID: 0004969D
Cuirass of Protection FormID: 00049179
Cuirass of Resilience FormID: 00049520
Cuirass of Resistance FormID: 00049515
Cuirass of Skill FormID: 0004950C
Cuirass of Tenacity FormID: 0004968A
Cuirass of the Assassin FormID: 00049147
Cuirass of the Bear FormID: 0004899F
Cuirass of the Blood Legion FormID: 0002C223
Cuirass of the Cameleon FormID: 00048997
Cuirass of the Cave Viper FormID: 0004967C
Cuirass of the Cobra FormID: 000489AE
Cuirass of the Diplomat FormID: 00049660
Cuirass of the Elephant FormID: 000489AD
Cuirass of the Farlands Trader FormID: 000A577E
Cuirass of the Fox FormID: 000489A4
Cuirass of the Herald FormID: 00049521
Cuirass of the Jugger~naut FormID: 00049692
Cuirass of the Pit Viper FormID: 0002C23B
Cuirass of the Ranger FormID: 00049378
Cuirass of the Spy FormID: 00049359
Cuirass of the Thief~catcher FormID: 0004914F
Cuirass of the Undefeated FormID: 0002C21B
Cuirass of Vitality FormID: 0004966A
Cured Shield FormID: 0004914C
Daedric Boots FormID: 00036359
Daedric Cuirass FormID: 0003635B
Daedric Gauntlets FormID: 0000C582
Daedric Gauntlets FormID: 00036358
Daedric Greaves FormID: 0003635A
Daedric Helmet FormID: 000733F4
Daedric Helmet FormID: 00036357
Daedric Shield FormID: 000733F0
Daedric Shield FormID: 0003635C
Darksplitter Helmet FormID: 00049696
Deathmarch Greaves FormID: 0002C21A
Deepdweller's Shield FormID: 00049668
Deer Skin Gauntlets FormID: 00048999
Deer Skin Helmet FormID: 0004899B
Defender's Shield FormID: 00049670
Dondoran's Juggernaut FormID: 000CA10F
Dremora Caitiff Boots FormID: 0003E9BA
Dremora Caitiff Cuirass FormID: 0003E9BE
Dremora Caitiff Greaves FormID: 0003E9BF
Dremora Caitiff Helmet FormID: 0008B882
Dremora Caitiff Robe FormID: 00066A34
Dremora Caitiff Shield FormID: 0003E9C0
Dremora Churl Boots FormID: 0003E9B9
Dremora Churl Cuirass FormID: 0003E9BD
Dremora Churl Greaves FormID: 0003E9BC
Dremora Churl Robe FormID: 00066A33
Dremora Kynmarcher Boots FormID: 0003E9B3
Dremora Kynmarcher Cuirass FormID: 0003E9B4
Dremora Kynmarcher Greaves FormID: 0003E9B5
Dremora Kynmarcher Helmet FormID: 0008B88C
Dremora Kynmarcher Helmet FormID: 0008B88D
Dremora Kynmarcher Robe FormID: 00066A38
Dremora Kynreeve Boots FormID: 0003E9AF
Dremora Kynreeve Cuirass FormID: 0003E9B0
Dremora Kynreeve Greaves FormID: 0003E9B1
Dremora Kynreeve Helmet FormID: 0008B88A
Dremora Kynreeve Helmet FormID: 0000C57D
Dremora Kynreeve Robe FormID: 00066A36
Dremora Kynreeve Shield FormID: 0000C57E
Dremora Kynreeve Shield FormID: 0003E9B2
Dremora Kynval Boots FormID: 0003E9BB
Dremora Kynval Cuirass FormID: 0003E9C1
Dremora Kynval Greaves FormID: 0003E9AE
Dremora Kynval Helmet FormID: 0008B888
Dremora Kynval Robe FormID: 00066A35
Dremora Markynaz Boots FormID: 0000C57F
Dremora Markynaz Boots FormID: 0003E9B6
Dremora Markynaz Cuirass FormID: 0000C580
Dremora Markynaz Cuirass FormID: 0003E9B7
Dremora Markynaz Greaves FormID: 0000C581
Dremora Markynaz Greaves FormID: 0003E9B8
Dremora Markynaz Robe FormID: 00066A39
Dremora Valkynaz Robe FormID: 00066A3A
Dwarven Boots FormID: 00036347
Dwarven Ceremonial Shield FormID: 000C5610
Dwarven Cuirass FormID: 00036349
Dwarven Gauntlets FormID: 00036346
Dwarven Greaves FormID: 00036348
Dwarven Helmet FormID: 000733F1
Dwarven Helmet FormID: 00036345
Dwarven Shield FormID: 000733EE
Dwarven Shield FormID: 0003634A
Dwarvenskin Shield FormID: 0002C220
Eagle Feather Shield FormID: 000489AA
Ebony Boots FormID: 00036353
Ebony Ceremonial Gauntlets FormID: 000C5615
Ebony Ceremonial Shield FormID: 000C561E
Ebony Cuirass FormID: 0002AD85
Ebony Gauntlets FormID: 00036352
Ebony Greaves FormID: 00036354
Ebony Helmet FormID: 000733F3
Ebony Helmet FormID: 00036351
Ebony Shield FormID: 000733EF
Ebony Shield FormID: 00036356
Elven Boots FormID: 0002299F
Elven Boots FormID: 00014F13
Elven Ceremonial Cuirass FormID: 000C55FE
Elven Ceremonial Helmet FormID: 000CAB65
Elven Ceremonial Shield FormID: 000C7984
Elven Cuirass FormID: 0002299C
Elven Cuirass FormID: 00014F0D
Elven Gauntlets FormID: 0002299E
Elven Gauntlets FormID: 00014F10
Elven Greaves FormID: 0002299D
Elven Greaves FormID: 00014F11
Elven Helmet FormID: 000229A1
Elven Helmet FormID: 000733E5
Elven Helmet FormID: 00014F12
Elven Shield FormID: 000229A0
Elven Shield FormID: 000977C1
Emperor's Boots FormID: 0001FECE
Emperor's Cuirass FormID: 0003ABB9
Emperor's Gauntlets FormID: 0001FED0
Emperor's Greaves FormID: 0001FED1
Emperor's Helmet FormID: 0001FED2
Emperor's Robe FormID: 0000C4D5
Enchanterbane Helmet FormID: 00049514
Escutcheon of Chorrol FormID: 0008B07D
Escutcheon of Chorrol FormID: 0006BDFA
Escutcheon of Chorrol FormID: 0006BDFB
Escutcheon of Chorrol FormID: 0006BDFC
Escutcheon of Chorrol FormID: 0006BDFD
Escutcheon of Chorrol FormID: 0006BDFE
Extinguishing Shield FormID: 0004951E
Eyes of Akatosh FormID: 0004951B
Fence Cuirass FormID: 00049154
Ferocious Cuirass FormID: 0004968C
Fin Gleam FormID: 00082DD8
Fire Greaves FormID: 00049512
Fire Ritual Greaves FormID: 00049699
Firewalker Greaves FormID: 00049176
Fists of the Drunkard FormID: 000CA11A
Flamewalker Greaves FormID: 0002C229
Fleetfoot Boots FormID: 00049360
Flowing Greaves FormID: 0004939C
Footpad's Boots FormID: 00049156
Forgemaster's Gauntlets FormID: 00049523
Fortress Shield FormID: 00049653
Frost Shield FormID: 00049656
Frozen Shield FormID: 00049693
Fur Boots FormID: 00024767
Fur Cuirass FormID: 00024766
Fur Gauntlets FormID: 00024765
Fur Greaves FormID: 00024764
Fur Helmet FormID: 00024768
Fur Helmet FormID: 000733E2
Fur Shield FormID: 00025056
Fur Shield FormID: 000977BE
Gauntlets of Blinding Speed FormID: 00047891
Gauntlets of Brutality FormID: 00049691
Gauntlets of Brutality FormID: 0002C217
Gauntlets of Force FormID: 0004F3F3
Gauntlets of Gluttony FormID: 000CA11C
Gauntlets of Infiltration FormID: 00049155
Gauntlets of Life Detection FormID: 00049167
Gauntlets of Life Seeing FormID: 0004935C
Gauntlets of Life Sight FormID: 0004937C
Gauntlets of Lockbreaking FormID: 000A5780
Gauntlets of Might FormID: 00049669
Gauntlets of Passing FormID: 000A5781
Gauntlets of Potence FormID: 0004951F
Gauntlets of Punishment FormID: 0002C221
Gauntlets of Revelation FormID: 00049507
Gauntlets of Survival FormID: 0004969A
Gauntlets of the Battle~mage FormID: 00047894
Gauntlets of the Equinox FormID: 0004936C
Gauntlets of the Forge FormID: 00049524
Gauntlets of the Fray FormID: 00049671
Gauntlets of the Gladiator FormID: 00049654
Gauntlets of the Horker FormID: 000489AB
Gauntlets of the Hunter FormID: 0004F3F0
Gauntlets of the North FormID: 0004965D
Gauntlets of the Pugilist FormID: 0004789B
Gauntlets of the Rat FormID: 000489A5
Gauntlets of the Scout FormID: 0004914A
Gauntlets of the Sentinel FormID: 00049665
Gauntlets of the Tundra FormID: 0004915C
Gauntlets of the Weaponmaster FormID: 0004788C
Gauntlets of the Woodsman FormID: 000489A3
Gauntlets of Vigor FormID: 00049500
Gauntlets of Winter FormID: 0004F402
General's Cuirass FormID: 00049655
General's Shield FormID: 00049369
Glass Boots FormID: 00036341
Glass Ceremonial Cuirass FormID: 000C560B
Glass Ceremonial Gauntlets FormID: 000C560D
Glass Ceremonial Shield FormID: 000C560E
Glass Cuirass FormID: 00036343
Glass Gauntlets FormID: 00036340
Glass Greaves FormID: 00036342
Glass Helmet FormID: 000733E6
Glass Helmet FormID: 0003633F
Glass Shield FormID: 000733E1
Glass Shield FormID: 00036344
Gloves of the Caster FormID: 00047893
Greaves of Canyon Striding FormID: 00049364
Greaves of Fire Resistance FormID: 0004936B
Greaves of Fluid Motion FormID: 000493A4
Greaves of Free Movement FormID: 0004936F
Greaves of Freedom FormID: 0004F404
Greaves of Grace FormID: 0004937D
Greaves of Legerity FormID: 00049169
Greaves of Movement FormID: 0004938A
Greaves of Poise FormID: 00049398
Greaves of Proficiency FormID: 00049365
Greaves of Protection FormID: 00049382
Greaves of Purity FormID: 000493AB
Greaves of Quickness FormID: 0004914D
Greaves of Resilient Flesh FormID: 000478A3
Greaves of Shaded Rest FormID: 00049387
Greaves of Skill FormID: 00049152
Greaves of Spell Absorption FormID: 0004917E
Greaves of Spell Consumption FormID: 00049376
Greaves of the Acrobat FormID: 0004916E
Greaves of the Cat FormID: 0004899D
Greaves of the Deep Dweller FormID: 00049679
Greaves of the Everlasting FormID: 0004937F
Greaves of the Flame FormID: 0004965C
Greaves of the Foot~soldier FormID: 0004916F
Greaves of the Kiln FormID: 000493A1
Greaves of the Laborer FormID: 0004966B
Greaves of the Monkey FormID: 000489A1
Greaves of the Rhino FormID: 000489A2
Greaves of the Sun FormID: 000478A1
Greaves of the Tree Runner FormID: 00049381
Greaves of the Tumbler FormID: 00049151
Greaves of the Unstoppable FormID: 0004969C
Greaves of the Warmonger FormID: 0004968B
Greaves of Well-Being FormID: 0004788F
Grounded Boots FormID: 000478A2
Guard Helmet FormID: 0002767C
Hammerfell Shield FormID: 0004950A
Hand of Akatosh FormID: 00049657
Hands of Midnight FormID: 00082DDF
Hands of the Atronach FormID: 000CA118
Hardened Shield FormID: 000493A9
Heavy Raiment of Valor FormID: 000355FA
Helm of Ferocity FormID: 000CA11B
Helm of Oreyn Bearclaw FormID: 000A5659
Helm of the Deep Delver FormID: 000CA119
Helmet of Arkay FormID: 00049506
Helmet of Enlightenment FormID: 00049363
Helmet of Exposition FormID: 00049396
Helmet of Life Detection FormID: 00049168
Helmet of Life Seeing FormID: 0004935D
Helmet of Life Sight FormID: 0004937B
Helmet of Magicka Resistance FormID: 0004936D
Helmet of Night Eye FormID: 00049175
Helmet of Power FormID: 00049522
Helmet of Spell Resistence FormID: 0004F403
Helmet of the Apprentice FormID: 0004915D
Helmet of the Deep FormID: 00049664
Helmet of the Drowned FormID: 000496A5
Helmet of the Flood FormID: 0002C24E
Helmet of the Hunter FormID: 0004F3F1
Helmet of the Lemur FormID: 000489AC
Helmet of the Mage FormID: 0004789E
Helmet of the Mind FormID: 00047890
Helmet of the Owl FormID: 000489A0
Helmet of the Scout FormID: 0004914B
Helmet of the Sentinel FormID: 00049666
High Rock Helmet FormID: 00049503
Horselord's Cuirass FormID: 0004F3FB
Huntsman Gauntlets FormID: 000A577B
Ice Cuirass FormID: 000478A0
Imperial Dragon Boots FormID: 000ADD4E
Imperial Dragon Boots FormID: 000ADDA3
Imperial Dragon Cuirass FormID: 000ADD50
Imperial Dragon Cuirass FormID: 000ADDAA
Imperial Dragon Gauntlets FormID: 000ADD51
Imperial Dragon Gauntlets FormID: 000ADE26
Imperial Dragon Greaves FormID: 000ADD52
Imperial Dragon Greaves FormID: 000ADE27
Imperial Dragon Helmet FormID: 000ADDA2
Imperial Dragon Helmet FormID: 000ADE2A
Imperial Horseman Helmet FormID: 0009416A
Imperial Palace Cuirass FormID: 00064F75
Imperial Watch Boots FormID: 0018AE4B
Imperial Watch Cuirass FormID: 0018AE4C
Imperial Watch Gauntlets FormID: 0018AE4D
Imperial Watch Greaves FormID: 0018AE4E
Imperial Watch Helmet FormID: 0018AE4F
Imperial Watch Shield FormID: 000653F7
Infiltrator's Gauntlets FormID: 00049172
Inquisitor's Gauntlets FormID: 0002C214
Inquisitor's Helmet FormID: 0002C212
Insulated Shield FormID: 000493AA
Iron Boots FormID: 0001C6CF
Iron Cuirass FormID: 0001C6D1
Iron Gauntlets FormID: 0001C6D2
Iron Greaves FormID: 0001C6D0
Iron Helmet FormID: 000733EB
Iron Helmet FormID: 0001C6CE
Iron Mountain Shield FormID: 00049681
Iron Shield FormID: 000733ED
Iron Shield FormID: 000352C1
Ironheart Cuirass FormID: 00049502
Knights of the Thorn Shield FormID: 0012DD1D
Kvatch Cuirass FormID: 000C49BF
Kvatch Cuirass FormID: 000C49C0
Kvatch Cuirass FormID: 000C49C1
Kvatch Cuirass FormID: 000C49C2
Kvatch Cuirass FormID: 000C49C3
Kvatch Cuirass FormID: 000C49C4
Kvatch Cuirass FormID: 0002767A
Kvatch Shield FormID: 000352CD
Leather Boots FormID: 0002319B
Leather Bracer FormID: 000229A9
Leather Cuirass FormID: 0002319A
Leather Cuirass FormID: 0000C1D6
Leather Gauntlets FormID: 00023199
Leather Greaves FormID: 00023198
Leather Greaves FormID: 0015985E
Leather Helmet FormID: 0002319C
Leather Helmet FormID: 000733E3
Leather Shield FormID: 00025058
Leather Shield FormID: 000977BF
Legion Boots FormID: 00028ADE
Legion Cuirass FormID: 00028ADF
Legion Gauntlets FormID: 00028AE0
Legion Greaves FormID: 00028AE1
Legion Helmet FormID: 00028AE2
Legion Shield FormID: 000352D3
Leyawiin Cuirass FormID: 0002767B
Leyawiin Shield FormID: 000352CF
Light Iron Shield FormID: 00032D49
Light Iron Shield FormID: 000733E0
Light Raiment of Valor FormID: 0003563E
Lightfoot Boots FormID: 00049508
Lightning Run Boots FormID: 00049399
Lightning Strider Boots FormID: 0004F405
Lightning Strider Shield FormID: 0002ADCF
Lion's Paw Gauntlets FormID: 0004F3FA
Mage Fighter's Greaves FormID: 00049683
Magebane Greaves FormID: 0002C247
Magehunter's Helmet FormID: 00049178
Magekiller Greaves FormID: 000496A4
Mage's Helmet FormID: 0004916D
Mageslayer's Helmet FormID: 0002C235
Magnifying Gauntlets FormID: 000A5782
Marathon Greaves FormID: 0004916B
Masque of Clavicus Vile FormID: 000228EE
Master Forge Gauntlets FormID: 0004966E
Merchant's Cuirass FormID: 00049171
Mercury Shield FormID: 00049678
Miner's Boots FormID: 0004966F
Mirror Shield FormID: 0004789F
Mithril Boots FormID: 0002C0FC
Mithril Cuirass FormID: 0002C0FE
Mithril Gauntlets FormID: 0002C100
Mithril Greaves FormID: 0002C102
Mithril Helmet FormID: 0002C104
Mithril Helmet FormID: 000733E4
Mithril Shield FormID: 000352BF
Mithril Shield FormID: 000977C0
Monkeypants FormID: 000CA112
Monolithic Shield FormID: 0002C244
Moonlight Gauntlets FormID: 0004F3FE
Moonlight Shield FormID: 0004F3FD
Moonshadow Gauntlets FormID: 0002C224
Moonshadow Shield FormID: 0002C226
Mountaineer's Gauntlets FormID: 0004967A
Mountaineer's Shield FormID: 00049673
Mudcrab Shield FormID: 000489B2
Nighteye Helmet FormID: 00049368
Nimble Greaves FormID: 0004935F
Nord Gauntlets FormID: 00049177
Nordslayer Gauntlets FormID: 0002C233
Ogre Skin Shield FormID: 0002ADCE
Orcish Boots FormID: 0003634D
Orcish Cuirass FormID: 0003634F
Orcish Gauntlets FormID: 0003634C
Orcish Greaves FormID: 0003634E
Orcish Helmet FormID: 000733F2
Orcish Helmet FormID: 0003634B
Orcish Shield FormID: 00036350
Orcish Shield FormID: 000977BD
Outrider Shield FormID: 00049163
Peak Climber's Boots FormID: 0004968F
Pinarus' Iron Cuirass FormID: 000CBD4F
Pit Boots FormID: 00008A78
Pit Cuirass FormID: 00008A76
Pit Gauntlets FormID: 00008A79
Pit Greaves FormID: 00008A77
Pit Helmet FormID: 00008A7A
Quartz Cuirass FormID: 000493A3
Quicksilver Boots FormID: 000CA113
Rasheda's Special FormID: 000CA114
Reflecting Helmet FormID: 000493A2
Retributive Justice FormID: 00049511
Riverwalking Boots FormID: 00049164
Rough Leather Boots FormID: 0015985B
Rough Leather Cuirass FormID: 0015985C
Rough Leather Gauntlets FormID: 0015985D
Rough Leather Helmet FormID: 0015985F
Rough Leather Shield FormID: 00047AC8
Royal Cuirass FormID: 00049516
Rugged Cuirass FormID: 00049501
Ruined Akaviri Shield FormID: 0001C161
Rusty Iron Cuirass FormID: 000661C1
Rusty Iron Gauntlets FormID: 000661C2
Rusty Iron Greaves FormID: 000661C3
Rusty Iron Helmet FormID: 000661C4
Rusty Iron Shield FormID: 000661C5
Salamander Scale Shield FormID: 0004899C
Salubrious Cuirass FormID: 0004F3F6
Savage Gauntlets FormID: 00049689
Saviour's Hide FormID: 00027107
Seastrider's Helmet FormID: 0002ADD1
Shaman Helmet FormID: 0004968D
Shield of Animus FormID: 0002C228
Shield of Elsweyr FormID: 0004950E
Shield of Frost FormID: 00049157
Shield of Grounding FormID: 00053D79
Shield of Justice FormID: 00053D76
Shield of Lightning FormID: 000496A3
Shield of Mirrors FormID: 000493A0
Shield of Nature's Vengence FormID: 00049385
Shield of Reflection FormID: 0004F400
Shield of Retribution FormID: 00049677
Shield of Retributive Strike FormID: 0004F3FF
Shield of Returning FormID: 0004936A
Shield of Shattering FormID: 0004939F
Shield of Storms FormID: 00049375
Shield of Summer FormID: 00049366
Shield of the Divine FormID: 0004965A
Shield of the Elements FormID: 0004789D
Shield of the Empire FormID: 00049510
Shield of the Flame FormID: 00053D74
Shield of the North FormID: 00053D75
Shield of the Pathfinder FormID: 00049675
Shield of the Red Moun~tain FormID: 0004935E
Shield of the Sun FormID: 00049658
Shield of the Tower FormID: 00049519
Shield of the Turtle FormID: 00053D78
Shield of the Unbroken FormID: 000496A2
Shield of the Undefeated FormID: 00049663
Shield of the Unrelenting FormID: 00049690
Shield of the Untamed FormID: 00049698
Shield of Vengence FormID: 0002C227
Shield of Vindication FormID: 0004915A
Shield of Winter Solstice FormID: 00049383
Shrouded Armor FormID: 000347F7
Shrouded Hood FormID: 000347F4
Silica Boots FormID: 000493AC
Skingrad Cuirass FormID: 0001DC4B
Skingrad Shield FormID: 000352D1
Skyrim Gauntlets FormID: 00049513
Slavemaster's Greaves FormID: 0002C239
Smelter Shield FormID: 000494FF
Smuggler's Boots FormID: 000A5783
Sniper Gauntlets FormID: 00049153
Snowblind Gauntlets FormID: 00049694
Snowblind Shield FormID: 00049695
Solid Shield FormID: 00049374
Spell Breaker FormID: 000897C2
Spellbinder Greaves FormID: 0002ADD0
Spellblocker Shield FormID: 0004915B
Spelltaker's Greaves FormID: 00049391
Spiked Shield FormID: 00049697
Stalwart Cuirass FormID: 0004F3F4
Steel Boots FormID: 000229A5
Steel Cuirass FormID: 000229A2
Steel Gauntlets FormID: 0001C6D8
Steel Greaves FormID: 000229A3
Steel Helmet FormID: 000229A4
Steel Helmet FormID: 0006AA9B
Steel Helmet FormID: 000733EC
Steel Shield FormID: 00023923
Steel Shield FormID: 000977C2
Storm Stomper Boots FormID: 0004969E
Stormhammer Boots FormID: 0004967D
Stormhammer Shield FormID: 00049682
Stormlord's Shield FormID: 0002C245
Stormrider Boots FormID: 0004938C
Stormrider Shield FormID: 00049390
Sunburst Gauntlets FormID: 0004950D
Swamp Boots FormID: 00049687
Sylvan Barkshield FormID: 0004938F
Sylvan Scout Boots FormID: 0004937E
Tempered Greaves FormID: 0004939D
The Gray Aegis FormID: 0002996A
Thiefhunter's Gauntlets FormID: 0004951C
Threefold Shield FormID: 00049386
Tiger Fang Shield FormID: 000489A9
Tireless Greaves FormID: 00049361
Tireless Greaves FormID: 0004F3F5
Tower of the Nine FormID: 000CA116
Umbra's Ebony Boots FormID: 0000A307
Umbra's Ebony Boots FormID: 0000A30D
Umbra's Ebony Cuirass FormID: 0000A308
Umbra's Ebony Cuirass FormID: 0000A30E
Umbra's Ebony Gauntlets FormID: 0000A309
Umbra's Ebony Gauntlets FormID: 0000A30F
Umbra's Ebony Greaves FormID: 0000A30A
Umbra's Ebony Greaves FormID: 0000A310
Umbra's Ebony Helmet FormID: 0000A30B
Umbra's Ebony Helmet FormID: 0000A311
Umbra's Ebony Shield FormID: 0000A30C
Umbra's Ebony Shield FormID: 0000A312
Unyielding Cuirass FormID: 0004936E
Valdemar's Shield FormID: 00187BB9
Valdemar's Shield FormID: 00187BBA
Valdemar's Shield FormID: 00187BBB
Valdemar's Shield FormID: 00187BBC
Viperbane Cuirass FormID: 00036355
Vvardenfell Trader's Cuirass FormID: 000A577D
Warforger's Gauntlets FormID: 0002C21D
Warmage's Helmet FormID: 0004966D
Warmaster Gauntlets FormID: 0004968E
Waterwalking Boots FormID: 0004917F
Weaponbane Cuirass FormID: 0004967B
Weaponward Cuirass FormID: 0004915E
Winterbane Shield FormID: 0004F3FC
Witchfinder's Shield FormID: 0004965B
Witchhunter Helmet FormID: 0004965E
Wizard's Helmet FormID: 00049150

Arrows:
Arrow of Blizzards FormID: 0004BF0B
Arrow of Brilliance FormID: 00008A4D
Arrow of Burning FormID: 0004BEFB
Arrow of Cleansing FormID: 000CD53F
Arrow of Cold FormID: 0004BF02
Arrow of Cowardice FormID: 0003DFDB
Arrow of Discord FormID: 0003BF67
Arrow of Dispel FormID: 0004BF11
Arrow of Drain Magicka FormID: 0004BF00
Arrow of Embers FormID: 0004BF10
Arrow of Extrication FormID: 00022DB5
Arrow of Fatigue FormID: 0003DFD6
Arrow of Fear FormID: 0003DFD8
Arrow of Fire FormID: 0004BF07
Arrow of Flames FormID: 0004BF04
Arrow of Freezing FormID: 0004BF05
Arrow of Frost FormID: 0004BEF9
Arrow of Harm FormID: 0003DFD7
Arrow of Hexing FormID: 00159676
Arrow of Illumination FormID: 00008A4C
Arrow of Immolation FormID: 000CD542
Arrow of Jinxing FormID: 0004BEFF
Arrow of Jolts FormID: 0004BEFD
Arrow of Light FormID: 00008A4F
Arrow of Lightning FormID: 0004BF0C
Arrow of Misery FormID: 0003DFD9
Arrow of Numbing FormID: 0004BEFC
Arrow of Qualms FormID: 0003DFDA
Arrow of Savage Frost FormID: 000CD540
Arrow of Scorching FormID: 0004BF01
Arrow of Shocking FormID: 0004BF03
Arrow of Silence FormID: 0003DFDC
Arrow of Sparks FormID: 0004BEFA
Arrow of Stillness FormID: 0003DFDD
Arrow of Storm Strike FormID: 000CD543
Arrow of Storms FormID: 0004BF0F
Arrow of Sunlight FormID: 0000BAD9
Arrow of the Blaze FormID: 0004BF0A
Arrow of the Dynamo FormID: 0004BF09
Arrow of the Glacier FormID: 0004BF08
Arrow of the Inferno FormID: 0004BF0D
Arrow of the North Winds FormID: 000CD545
Arrow of Voltage FormID: 0004BF06
Arrow of Winter FormID: 0004BF0E
Arrow of Withering FormID: 0003CB6C
Daedric Arrow FormID: 0001EFD3
Dremora Barbed Arrow FormID: 000872A7
Dremora Broadhead Arrow FormID: 000872A6
Dremora Field Arrow FormID: 000872A5
Dwarven Arrow FormID: 00022BE2
Ebony Arrow FormID: 0001EFD5
Elven Arrow FormID: 000229C0
Flare Arrow FormID: 00008A4E
Glass Arrow FormID: 00022BE1
Hatreds Soul Arrow FormID: 00014EB3
Iron Arrow FormID: 00017829
Magebane Arrow FormID: 000CD544
Rose of Sithis FormID: 0003266D
Silver Arrow FormID: 0001EFD4
Steel Arrow FormID: 000229C1
Stormcall Arrow FormID: 000CD541

Books/Scrolls:
2920, Evening Star (v12) FormID: 000243DB
2920, First Seed (v3) FormID: 000243D7
2920, Frostfall (v10) FormID: 000243F5
2920, Hearth Fire (v9) FormID: 000243F4
2920, Last Seed (v8) FormID: 00024547
2920, MidYear (v6) FormID: 00024402
2920, Morning Star (v1) FormID: 000243E4
2920, Rain's Hand (v4) FormID: 0002453F
2920, Second Seed (v5) FormID: 0002454D
2920, Sun's Dawn (v2) FormID: 00024538
2920, Sun's Dusk (v11) FormID: 000243D3
2920, Sun's Height (v7) FormID: 00024534
A Bloody Journal FormID: 0002FF32
A Children's Anuad FormID: 00024576
A Dance in Fire, v 7 FormID: 00024536
A Dance in Fire, v1 FormID: 000243CB
A Dance in Fire, v2 FormID: 000243EA
A Dance in Fire, v3 FormID: 000243DF
A Dance in Fire, v4 FormID: 000243CC
A Dance in Fire, v5 FormID: 00024411
A Dance in Fire, v6 FormID: 00024535
A Game at Dinner FormID: 000243CF
A Hypothetical Treachery FormID: 000243F9
A Less Rude Song FormID: 00024569
A Life of Uriel Septim VII FormID: 000AA07D
A New Guild for Fighters? FormID: 00098682
A Poorly Scrawled Note FormID: 000C45B3
Absorb Agility FormID: 000849F7
Absorb Endurance FormID: 000849D2
Absorb Fatigue FormID: 000849D8
Absorb Health FormID: 000849D9
Absorb Intelligence FormID: 000849D3
Absorb Luck FormID: 000849D4
Absorb Magicka FormID: 0000A94E
Absorb Major Magicka FormID: 0000A94F
Absorb Maximal Magicka FormID: 0000A950
Absorb Minimal Magicka FormID: 000849DD
Absorb Minor Magicka FormID: 0000A94D
Absorb Skill: Acrobatics FormID: 000849DE
Absorb Skill: Alchemy FormID: 000849DF
Absorb Skill: Alteration FormID: 000849E0
Absorb Skill: Armorer FormID: 000849E1
Absorb Skill: Athletics FormID: 000849E2
Absorb Skill: Blade FormID: 000849E3
Absorb Skill: Block FormID: 000849E4
Absorb Skill: Blunt FormID: 000849E5
Absorb Skill: Conjuration FormID: 000849E6
Absorb Skill: Destruction FormID: 000849E7
Absorb Skill: Hand to Hand FormID: 000849E8
Absorb Skill: Heavy Armor FormID: 000849E9
Absorb Skill: Illusion FormID: 000849EA
Absorb Skill: Light Armor FormID: 000849ED
Absorb Skill: Marksman FormID: 000849EC
Absorb Skill: Mercantile FormID: 000849EB
Absorb Skill: Mysticism FormID: 000849EE
Absorb Skill: Restoration FormID: 000849EF
Absorb Skill: Security FormID: 000849F0
Absorb Skill: Sneak FormID: 000849F1
Absorb Skill: Speechcraft FormID: 000849F2
Absorb Speed FormID: 000849D5
Absorb Strength FormID: 000849D6
Absorb Willpower FormID: 000849D7
Adamus Phillida Slain! FormID: 0006D6ED
Advances in Lock Picking FormID: 00073A65
Aegis FormID: 0008991F
Aevar Stone-Singer FormID: 00024543
Agnar's Journal FormID: 000C55DF
Ahzirr Traajijazeri FormID: 000243FE
Akaviri Diary Translation FormID: 0001C162
Alluring Gaze FormID: 00084AEF
Alval Uvani's Schedule FormID: 00066200
Amantius Allectus' Diary FormID: 000355ED
Ancotar's Journal FormID: 00185934
Andre's Letter FormID: 000C56D9
Annal of the Fire Nexus FormID: 000CA11F
Anvil Tarts Thwarted! FormID: 00066CD5
Aquatic Adaptation FormID: 0008ADA8
Aquatic Evolution FormID: 0008ADAA
Aquatic Transcendence FormID: 0008ADAB
Arcana Restored FormID: 00024584
Arctic Blow FormID: 000888EE
Assassination! FormID: 000274EE
Ayleid Reference Text FormID: 0003353B
Azura and the Box FormID: 0002453B
Battle of Sancre Tor FormID: 00073A61
Beast of Burden FormID: 000888B9
Before the Ages of Man FormID: 00073A63
Beggar FormID: 000243E1
Beggar Prince FormID: 0001FB53
Beguile FormID: 000150B9
Beguiling Touch FormID: 00084AF1
Bible of the Deep Ones FormID: 000C7B33
Biography of Barenziah, v 1 FormID: 00024550
Biography of Barenziah, v 2 FormID: 00024551
Biography of Barenziah, v 3 FormID: 00024552
Biography of Barenziah, v 3 FormID: 00024553
Biography of the Wolf Queen FormID: 0002454B
Blazing Spear FormID: 000888C0
Blizzard FormID: 000888E5
Bound Axe FormID: 000849F3
Bound Boots FormID: 000849F4
Bound Bow FormID: 000849F5
Bound Cuirass FormID: 000849F6
Bound Dagger FormID: 000849F8
Bound Gauntlets FormID: 000849F9
Bound Greaves FormID: 000849FA
Bound Helmet FormID: 000849FB
Bound Mace FormID: 000849FC
Bound Shield FormID: 000849FD
Bound Sword FormID: 000849FE
Brenus Astis' Journal FormID: 0002A577
Brief History of the Empire, v 1 FormID: 00024554
Brief History of the Empire, v 2 FormID: 00024555
Brief History of the Empire, v 3 FormID: 00024556
Brief History of the Empire, v 4 FormID: 00024557
Burdening Touch FormID: 00084AE2
Burning Touch FormID: 000888C3
Calcinator Treatise FormID: 00073A5F
Calming Touch FormID: 00084AEA
Candlelight FormID: 000898EE
Chameleon FormID: 00084AEB
Cherim's Heart of Anequina FormID: 000243DC
Cheydinhal Heir Saved! FormID: 00066CD3
Children of the Sky FormID: 00024587
Chimarvamidium FormID: 00024403
Chronicle of Sacrifice FormID: 000CA11D
Cleansing of the Fane FormID: 0002C8DD
Cloak FormID: 00084AED
Cold Touch FormID: 000888EB
Command Creature FormID: 00084AF3
Command Humanoid FormID: 00084AF5
Commanding Touch FormID: 00084AF7
Consume Health FormID: 000849DB
Convalescence FormID: 000C7666
Corrode Armor FormID: 00088891
Corrode Weapon FormID: 00088893
Crumpled Note FormID: 00074A8A
Crumpled Piece of Paper FormID: 000624D1
crumpled piece of paper FormID: 000624D2
Crumpled Piece of Paper FormID: 000AA07E
Crumpled Piece of Paper FormID: 000AA07F
Crumpled Piece of Paper FormID: 000AA080
Crumpled Piece of Paper FormID: 000AA081
Crumpled Piece of Paper FormID: 000AA082
Crumpled Piece of Paper FormID: 000AA083
Crumpled Piece of Paper FormID: 0008DC4A
Crumpled Piece of Paper FormID: 0008DC4C
Cure Disease FormID: 00087293
Cure Paralysis FormID: 00087294
Cure Poison FormID: 00087295
Damage Agility FormID: 00087296
Damage Fatigue FormID: 0008729D
Damage Intelligence FormID: 00087298
Damage Luck FormID: 00087299
Damage Speed FormID: 0008729A
Damage Strength FormID: 0008729B
Damage Willpower FormID: 0008729C
Darkest Darkness FormID: 00024564
Dar-Ma's Diary FormID: 000280A9
Daughter of the Niben FormID: 000243D4
Daylight FormID: 000898F0
De Rerum Dirennis FormID: 000243D2
Dead Drop Orders #1 FormID: 0002FB3E
Dead Drop Orders #2 FormID: 00031B2A
Dead Drop Orders #3 FormID: 0002FB3B
Dead Drop Orders #4 FormID: 00030146
Dead Drop Orders #5 FormID: 00030194
Dead Drop Orders #6 FormID: 00030195
Dead Drop Orders #7 FormID: 000301AD
Dead Drop Orders #8 FormID: 0000396B
Death Blow of Abernanit FormID: 000243E8
Debilitate FormID: 000898FB
Deed to Benirus Manor FormID: 0000A1BC
Defend FormID: 0008991C
Devour Health FormID: 000849DC
Diary of Springheel Jak FormID: 000152FC
Dire Enervation FormID: 000888A4
Dire Sever Magicka FormID: 00088885
Dire Wound FormID: 000888A7
Dirty Scroll FormID: 0006BFAC
Disintegrate Armor FormID: 00088892
Disintegrate Weapon FormID: 00088894
Dismiss Undead FormID: 0008ADA6
Dispel FormID: 00088895
Dispel Other FormID: 00088899
Divining the Elder Scolls FormID: 0000A254
Document of Purile Banter FormID: 000CA11E
Dominate Creature FormID: 00084AF4
Dominate Humanoid FormID: 00084AF6
Dominating Touch FormID: 00084AF8
Draconis Gift List FormID: 00002DAB
Drain Skill: Alteration FormID: 000888AD
Drain Skill: Blade FormID: 000888AE
Drain Skill: Block FormID: 0008DC82
Drain Skill: Blunt FormID: 0008DC81
Drain Skill: Conjuration FormID: 000888AF
Drain Skill: Destruction FormID: 000888B0
Drain Skill: Hand to Hand FormID: 000888B1
Drain Skill: Heavy Armor FormID: 000888B2
Drain Skill: Heavy Armor FormID: 0008DC83
Drain Skill: Illusion FormID: 000888B3
Drain Skill: Marksman FormID: 000888B4
Drain Skill: Mysticism FormID: 0008DC84
Drain Skill: Restoration FormID: 000888B5
Drain Skill: Sneak FormID: 0008DC85
Dwemer History and Culture FormID: 00022B17
Earana's Notes FormID: 000277AE
Ease Burden FormID: 000888B6
Elder Scroll FormID: 00022DB0
Electric Shell FormID: 0008992C
Electric Shield FormID: 0008992D
Electric Touch FormID: 00089929
Electrocution FormID: 00089927
Elevate Magicka FormID: 00008874
Encumbering Touch FormID: 00084AE4
Enthralling Presence FormID: 00084AEE
Entropic Bolt FormID: 0008729E
Entropic Touch FormID: 00088881
Eyes of Eventide FormID: 000898F5
Eyes of Midnight FormID: 000898F6
Fall of the Snow Prince FormID: 00024544
Father Of The Niben FormID: 00024530
Fearful Gaze FormID: 00088888
Feyfolken I FormID: 000243E7
Feyfolken II FormID: 000243ED
Feyfolken III FormID: 000243F1
Fighters Guild History, 1st Ed. FormID: 000A915C
Fingers of the Mountain FormID: 00001101
Fire and Darkness FormID: 000243E5
Fire Ball FormID: 000888BA
Fire Shield FormID: 000888C9
Fire Storm FormID: 000888BB
Five Songs of King Wulfharth FormID: 00024588
Flame Shield FormID: 000888C8
Flame Tempest FormID: 000888BC
Flame Touch FormID: 000888C4
Flare FormID: 000888BE
Flash Bolt FormID: 000888BF
Folded Page FormID: 000624D3
Followers of the Gray Fox FormID: 00024595
Forged List of Candidates FormID: 0000C229
Fortify Health FormID: 000888DB
Fortify Magicka FormID: 000888DD
Fragment: On Artaeum FormID: 00024589
Fragment: Song of Hrormir FormID: 0000A256
Frenzy FormID: 000888DF
Frontier, Conquest FormID: 00024566
Frost Bolt FormID: 000888E8
Frost Shell FormID: 000888EF
Frost Touch FormID: 000888EC
Fundaments of Alchemy FormID: 00024567
Galerion The Mystic FormID: 00024568
Gelebourne's Journal FormID: 00038447
Ghost Walk FormID: 000898EA
Gills FormID: 0008ADA9
Glacial Wall FormID: 000888F1
Glarthir's Notes FormID: 000831B0
Glarthir's Notes FormID: 000831B1
Glarthir's Notes FormID: 000831B2
Glarthir's Notes FormID: 000831B3
Glarthir's Notes FormID: 000831B4
Glarthir's Notes FormID: 000831B5
Glarthir's Notes FormID: 000831B6
Glarthir's Notes FormID: 000831B7
Glarthir's Notes FormID: 000831B8
Glarthir's Notes FormID: 000831B9
Glories and Laments FormID: 0000A2B3
Gods and Worship FormID: 0002456F
Grantham Blakeley's Map FormID: 000366B3
Grasp of Terror FormID: 0008888B
Gray Fox Unmasked! FormID: 0006D6EF
Gray Fox, Man or Myth? FormID: 0006D6EE
Greater Convalescence FormID: 000C7667
Greater Detect Life FormID: 0008888F
Greater Dispel FormID: 00088896
Greater Dispel Other FormID: 0008889A
Greater Fortify Fatigue FormID: 000888DA
Greater Fortify Health FormID: 000888DC
Greater Fortify Magicka FormID: 000888DE
Greater Restore Agility FormID: 00089906
Greater Restore Endurance FormID: 00089908
Greater Restore Intelligence FormID: 0008990A
Greater Restore Luck FormID: 0008990C
Greater Restore Personality FormID: 0008990E
Greater Restore Speed FormID: 00089910
Greater Restore Strength FormID: 00089912
Greater Restore Willpower FormID: 00089914
Greater Soul Trap FormID: 0008AD94
Greater Spell Reflection FormID: 00089902
Greatest Painter Safe! FormID: 00066CD4
Guard FormID: 0008991D
Guide to Anvil FormID: 0002455B
Guide to Bravil FormID: 0002455F
Guide to Bruma FormID: 0002455E
Guide to Cheydinhal FormID: 00024561
Guide to Chorrol FormID: 0002455D
Guide to Leyawiin FormID: 00024560
Guide to Skingrad FormID: 0002455C
Guide to the Imperial City FormID: 00024562
Hail Storm FormID: 000888E3
Hailstone FormID: 000888E7
Hallgerd's Tale FormID: 00024401
Handbill FormID: 0006B5C8
Handbill FormID: 0006B5C9
Handbill FormID: 0006B5CA
Handbill FormID: 0006B5CB
Handbill FormID: 0006B5CC
Handbill FormID: 0006B5CD
Handbill FormID: 0006B5CE
Handbill FormID: 0006B5CF
Handbill FormID: 0006B5D0
Handbill FormID: 0006B5D1
Handbill FormID: 0006B5D2
Handbill FormID: 0006B5D3
Handbill FormID: 0006B5D4
Handbill FormID: 0006B5D5
Handbill FormID: 0006B5D6
Handbill FormID: 0006B5D7
Handbill FormID: 0006B5D8
Handbill FormID: 0006B5D9
Handbill FormID: 00071765
Handbill FormID: 00071766
Handbill FormID: 00071767
Handbill FormID: 00071768
Handbill FormID: 00071769
Handbill FormID: 0007176A
Handbill FormID: 0007176B
Handbill FormID: 0007176C
Handbill FormID: 0007176D
Handbill FormID: 0007176E
Handbill FormID: 0007176F
Handbill FormID: 00071770
Handbill FormID: 00071771
Handbill FormID: 00071772
Handbill FormID: 00071773
Handbill FormID: 00071774
Handbill FormID: 00071775
Handbill FormID: 00071776
Handbill FormID: 00071777
Handbill FormID: 00071778
Handbill FormID: 00071779
Handbill FormID: 0007177A
Handbill FormID: 0007177B
Handbill FormID: 0007177C
Handbill FormID: 0007177D
Handbill FormID: 0007177E
Handbill FormID: 0007177F
Handbill FormID: 00071780
Handbill FormID: 00071781
Handbill FormID: 00071782
Handbill FormID: 00071783
Handbill FormID: 00071784
Handbill FormID: 00071785
Handbill FormID: 00071786
Handbill FormID: 00071787
Handbill FormID: 00071788
Handbill FormID: 00071789
Handbill FormID: 0007178A
Handbill FormID: 0007178B
Handwritten Note FormID: 000C7631
Handwritten Note FormID: 0018BC65
Handwritten Note FormID: 0008DC48
Handwritten Note FormID: 000908C7
Hanging Gardens FormID: 0002458A
Hastily Scrawled Note FormID: 00033DEC
Heat Burst FormID: 000888C1
Heat Shell FormID: 000888C7
Heavy Armor Repair FormID: 00073A68
Heroic Touch FormID: 00089901
Heroism FormID: 000898FF
Hiding with the Shadow FormID: 0001FB52
Hindering Touch FormID: 00084AE3
History of Lock Picking FormID: 0001FB51
History of the Fighters Guild FormID: 00024405
House Balcony Area FormID: 000B1626
House Balcony Upgrade FormID: 000B1627
House Bedroom Area FormID: 000B1581
House Bedroom Area FormID: 000B1593
House Bedroom Area FormID: 000B15AD
House Bedroom Area FormID: 000B15DA
House Bedroom Area FormID: 000B1628
House Den Area FormID: 000B1624
House Dining Area FormID: 00090EB3
House Dining Area FormID: 000B157F
House Dining Area FormID: 000B158D
House Dining Area FormID: 000B15B3
House Dining Area FormID: 000B15D8
House Dining Area FormID: 000B1621
House Dining Area FormID: 00092022
House Dining Upgrade FormID: 000B15D9
House Display Case Upgrade FormID: 000B162B
House Dressing Area FormID: 000B15AE
House Kitchen Area FormID: 00090EB2
House Kitchen Area FormID: 000B1583
House Kitchen Area FormID: 000B158E
House Kitchen Area FormID: 000B15B1
House Kitchen Area FormID: 000B15D5
House Kitchen Area FormID: 000B1622
House Kitchen Area FormID: 0009202C
House Lower Storage Area FormID: 000B1594
House Lower Wall Hangings FormID: 000B1595
House Lower Wall Hangings FormID: 000B15B5
House Lower Wall Hangings FormID: 000B15DD
House Lower Wall Hangings FormID: 000B162E
House Middle Wall Hangings FormID: 000B15DE
House Racks Assortment FormID: 00090EB5
House Reading Area FormID: 00090629
House Reading Area FormID: 000B1580
House Servants Quarters FormID: 000B15DB
House Servants Quarters FormID: 000B162D
House Sitting Area FormID: 000B15B2
House Sitting Area FormID: 000B15D6
House Sitting Area FormID: 000B1623
House Sitting Area FormID: 0009202E
House Storage Area FormID: 00090EB4
House Storage Area FormID: 000B1584
House Storage Area FormID: 000B15B0
House Storage Area FormID: 000B162C
House Storage Area FormID: 00092023
House Study Area FormID: 000B1582
House Study Area FormID: 000B1592
House Study Area FormID: 000B15B4
House Study Area FormID: 000B15D7
House Study Area FormID: 000B162A
House Suite Area FormID: 000B15DC
House Upper Hall Area FormID: 000B15AF
House Upper Hall Area FormID: 000B1625
House Upper Sitting Area FormID: 000B1590
House Upper Sitting Area FormID: 000B1629
House Upper Storage Area FormID: 000B158F
House Upper Wall Hangings FormID: 000B1591
House Upper Wall Hangings FormID: 000B15B6
House Upper Wall Hangings FormID: 000B15DF
House Upper Wall Hangings FormID: 000B162F
House Wall Hangings FormID: 00090EB6
House Wall Hangings FormID: 000B1585
House Wall Hangings FormID: 00092027
How Orsinium Passed to Orcs FormID: 00024404
Hush FormID: 0008AD8F
Ice and Chitin FormID: 0002440C
Ice Blast FormID: 000888EA
Ice Bolt FormID: 000888E9
Ice Shield FormID: 000888F0
Ice Storm FormID: 000888E4
Imbel Genealogy FormID: 000152FD
Immobilize FormID: 000898FC
Immolating Blast FormID: 000888C2
Immortal Blood FormID: 000243FC
Incident in Necrom FormID: 00024408
Inspiration FormID: 000898FE
Inspiring Touch FormID: 00089900
Instructions FormID: 0006B5C6
Instructions: the Gray Cowl FormID: 00014740
Invitation from Umbacano FormID: 0002B458
Jearl's Orders FormID: 0000C026
Journal of Claudius Arcadia FormID: 00072296
Journal of the Lord Lovidicus FormID: 00038B2F
King FormID: 000243F0
Knightfall FormID: 00022E65
Lake Stride FormID: 0008ADAD
Last Scabbard of Akrash FormID: 000243DA
Leech Health FormID: 000849DA
Legend of Krately House FormID: 00024549
Legendary Detect Life FormID: 00088890
Legendary Dispel FormID: 00088898
Legendary Magicka Drain FormID: 000888AC
Legendary Soul Trap FormID: 0008AD96
Legendary Spell Absorption FormID: 0008AD99
Legendary Spell Reflection FormID: 00089904
Letter FormID: 000C654D
Letter FormID: 0006B5C0
Letter FormID: 0006B5C1
Letter FormID: 0006B5C2
Letter FormID: 0006B5C3
Letter FormID: 0006B5C4
Letter FormID: 0006B5C5
Letter FormID: 0006B5C7
Letter from Branwen FormID: 000A9668
Letter to Mother FormID: 000AA084
Letter to the Guild of Mages FormID: 000624D4
Letter to the Guild of Mages FormID: 000624DB
Letter to the Guild of Mages FormID: 000624DC
Light Armor Repair FormID: 00073A67
Lighten Load FormID: 000888B7
Lightning Ball FormID: 00089921
Lightning Blast FormID: 00089926
Lightning Bolt FormID: 00089925
Lightning Grasp FormID: 0008992A
Lightning Storm FormID: 00089922
Lightning Surge FormID: 0008992B
Lightning Wall FormID: 0008992E
Liminal Bridges FormID: 00073A60
List of Candidates FormID: 0000C04A
List of Death FormID: 00028D78
List of Death FormID: 00028D79
List of Death FormID: 00028D7B
List of Death FormID: 00028D7C
List of Death FormID: 00028D7F
List of Death FormID: 00028D80
List of Death FormID: 00028D82
Lithnilian's Research Notes FormID: 00185377
Log of the Emma May FormID: 000366B1
Long Forgotten Note FormID: 000B6C0A
Lord Jornibret's Last Dance FormID: 0002440D
Lost Histories of Tamriel FormID: 000C4A2B
Lost Histories of Tamriel FormID: 0000BF8C
Love Letter from Relfina FormID: 0001E084
Lynch's Instructions FormID: 00015727
Macabre Manifest FormID: 0001D046
Mace Etiquette FormID: 00073A66
Mages Guild Charter FormID: 00026D8B
Magic from the Sky FormID: 00078563
Major Detect Life FormID: 0008888D
Major Enervation FormID: 000888A3
Major Heal Other FormID: 000B11FF
Major Magicka Drain FormID: 000888AA
Major Sever Magicka FormID: 00088884
Major Soul Trap FormID: 0008AD93
Major Wound FormID: 000888A6
Mannimarco, King of Worms FormID: 000243D0
Manual of Armor FormID: 000AA288
Manual of Arms FormID: 0002456A
Manual of Spellcraft FormID: 0002456B
Manual of Spellcraft FormID: 0006DDA1
March of the Sea FormID: 0008ADAE
Master Zoaraym's Tale FormID: 00024400
Mesmerizing Grasp FormID: 00084AF2
Messenger's Diary FormID: 0001C16C
Minor Detect Life FormID: 0008888C
Minor Enervation FormID: 000888A2
Minor Heal Other FormID: 000B11FE
Minor Magicka Drain FormID: 000888A9
Minor Soul Trap FormID: 0008AD92
Minor Wound FormID: 000888A5
Mixed Unit Tactics FormID: 0002456C
Modern Heretics FormID: 00026B1D
Moonlight FormID: 000898ED
More Than Mortal FormID: 0002453A
Movement Mastery FormID: 0008ADA2
Mute FormID: 0008AD90
Mysterious Akavir FormID: 0002456E
Mysterious Note FormID: 000355E0
Mysterious Scroll FormID: 00094085
Mysterium Xarxes FormID: 00005599
Mysterium Xarxes FormID: 0008B60A
Mystery of Talara, v 1 FormID: 000243CE
Mystery of Talara, v 2 FormID: 00024540
Mystery of Talara, v 3 FormID: 000243FB
Mystery of Talara, v 4 FormID: 0002440A
Mystery of Talara, v 5 FormID: 00024580
Mysticism FormID: 0002458B
Myth or Menace? FormID: 0001F113
Mythic Dawn Commentaries 1 FormID: 00022B04
Mythic Dawn Commentaries 2 FormID: 00022B05
Mythic Dawn Commentaries 3 FormID: 00022B06
Mythic Dawn Commentaries 4 FormID: 00022B07
Necromancer's Moon FormID: 00002DD1
Nerevar Moon and Star FormID: 0002458C
New 'Doomstones' Series! FormID: 0006BD47
New Watch Captain Named FormID: 0006D6F2
N'Gasta! Kvata! Kvakis! FormID: 0002458D
Night Falls on Sentinel FormID: 000243EF
Night Mother Rituals! FormID: 0007BEA0
Nirnroot Missive FormID: 0004E95E
Note FormID: 00068C10
Note FormID: 00068C11
Note FormID: 00068C12
Note FormID: 00068C13
Note FormID: 00068C14
Note FormID: 00068C15
Note FormID: 00068C16
Note FormID: 00068C17
Note FormID: 0002C524
Note FormID: 000B073C
Note from First Mate Filch FormID: 000738D8
Note from Gray Fox FormID: 0000A1B1
Note from Raminus Polus FormID: 0000A23B
Note of Bounty FormID: 000B073D
Note of Exception FormID: 000C6548
Note to Gwinas FormID: 00022B83
Notes on Racial Phylogeny FormID: 0002453D
Notes: Captain Montrose FormID: 000950E2
Oceanic Journey FormID: 0008ADAF
Oghma Infinium FormID: 000228F1
On Morrowind FormID: 0002456D
On Oblivion FormID: 0002457E
Open Average Lock FormID: 000898F9
Open Easy Lock FormID: 000898F8
Open Hard Lock FormID: 000898FA
Open Very Easy Lock FormID: 000898F7
Open Very Hard Lock FormID: 000CBF7B
Oppressing Grasp FormID: 00084AE5
Orders From Lucien Lachance FormID: 00035E03
Origin of the Mages Guild FormID: 0002458F
Pacification FormID: 00084AE8
Pack Mule FormID: 000888B8
Palace Break-In? FormID: 0006D6F4
Pale Pass Discovery! FormID: 00066CD2
Pale Pass Map FormID: 00066D69
Palla, volume 1 FormID: 00024409
Palla, volume 2 FormID: 000243DD
Paralyze FormID: 000898FD
Parchment FormID: 000CAA9A
Pension of the Ancestor Moth FormID: 000982F0
Plan for the Big Heist FormID: 00022DB4
Poor Burdened by Taxes! FormID: 0006D6F0
Pranks Spoils Society Gathering! FormID: 00098689
Proper Lock Design FormID: 00073A64
Protect FormID: 0008991B
Provinces of Tamriel FormID: 0002457F
Psychic Motion FormID: 0008ADA0
Public Notice FormID: 00071D50
Purloined Shadows FormID: 0002454A
Rage FormID: 000888E0
Rain of Burning Dogs! FormID: 00098683
Ramblings of Audens Avidius FormID: 0003D06B
Reality & Other Falsehoods FormID: 00073A69
Rebuke Undead FormID: 0008ADA5
Recipe FormID: 0006DBBA
Recipe FormID: 0006DBBB
Recipe FormID: 0006DBBC
Remanada FormID: 000BF1CF
Remote Manipulation FormID: 0008AD9F
Report: Disaster at Ionith FormID: 00024558
Repulse Undead FormID: 0008ADA4
Response to Bero's Speech FormID: 000243F8
Restore Agility FormID: 00089905
Restore Endurance FormID: 00089907
Restore Intelligence FormID: 00089909
Restore Luck FormID: 0008990B
Restore Personality FormID: 0008990D
Restore Speed FormID: 0008990F
Restore Strength FormID: 00089911
Restore Willpower FormID: 00089913
Reverse Invisibility FormID: 0003001B
Rislav The Righteous FormID: 0002440F
River Walk FormID: 0008ADAC
Ruins of Kemel-Ze FormID: 00024575
Sacred Witness FormID: 00024548
Scorching Blow FormID: 000888C6
Scrap from Lorgren's Diary FormID: 00003A9B
Sealed Forged Candidate List FormID: 0000C22A
Sealed Note FormID: 00022173
Searing Grasp FormID: 000888C5
Seductive Charm FormID: 00084AF9
Serenity FormID: 00084AE7
Sever Magicka FormID: 00088883
Shadow FormID: 00084AEC
Shadow Shape FormID: 000898E9
Shield FormID: 0008991E
Shock FormID: 00089924
Shocking Burst FormID: 00089920
Shocking Touch FormID: 00089928
Shop Hours FormID: 000C4284
Shopping List FormID: 0006DBBD
Shopping List FormID: 0006DBBE
Shopping List FormID: 00154CD6
Shopping List FormID: 00154CD7
Shopping List FormID: 00154CD8
Shopping List FormID: 00154CD9
Shopping List FormID: 00154CDA
Shopping List FormID: 00154CDB
Shopping List FormID: 00154CDC
Shopping List FormID: 00154CDD
Silence FormID: 0008AD91
Sithis FormID: 000243D6
Sketch of the High Fane FormID: 0002AF00
Slythe's Journal, page 1 FormID: 0018BC23
Slythe's Journal, page 2 FormID: 0018D25B
Slythe's Journal, page 3 FormID: 0018D25D
Snowball FormID: 000888E6
Song Of Hrormir FormID: 000243E6
Song of the Alchemists FormID: 000243D1
Soothing Touch FormID: 00084AE9
Souls, Black and White FormID: 00073A6B
Spark FormID: 00089923
Spectral Form FormID: 000898EB
Spell Absorption FormID: 0008AD97
Spirit of the Daedra FormID: 00024582
Starlight FormID: 000898EC
Stormrider Scroll FormID: 000CA120
Suicide Note FormID: 001778D9
Summon Clannfear FormID: 00015AD9
Summon Daedroth FormID: 00015ADA
Summon Dremora FormID: 00015AD8
Summon Flame Atronach FormID: 00015AD7
Summon Frost Atronach FormID: 00015ADC
Summon Ghost FormID: 00015AD0
Summon Headless Zombie FormID: 0008AD9E
Summon Lich FormID: 00015AD3
Summon Rufio's Ghost FormID: 0009190F
Summon Scamp FormID: 00015AD5
Summon Skeleton FormID: 00015ACF
Summon Skeleton Archer FormID: 0008AD9A
Summon Skeleton Champ FormID: 0008AD9B
Summon Skeleton Hero FormID: 0008AD9C
Summon Spider Daedra FormID: 00015AD6
Summon Storm Atronach FormID: 00015ADD
Summon Wraith FormID: 00015AD2
Summon Wraith Gloom FormID: 0008AD9D
Summon Xivilai FormID: 00015AD4
Summon Zombie FormID: 00015AD1
Summoning Dremora Lord FormID: 00015ADB
Superior Convalescence FormID: 000C7668
Superior Detect Life FormID: 0008888E
Superior Magicka Drain FormID: 000888AB
Superior Self FormID: 00088897
Superior Soul Trap FormID: 0008AD95
Superior Spell Absorption FormID: 0008AD98
Superior Spell Reflection FormID: 00089903
Superior Wound FormID: 000888A8
Surfeit of Thieves FormID: 00024545
Suspicious Letter FormID: 0003C37E
Tamrielic Lore FormID: 0002457A
Tavern Hours FormID: 000C47BD
Telaendril's Ocheeva Note FormID: 00175F62
Telekinesis FormID: 0008ADA1
Ten Commands: Nine Divines FormID: 00024577
Terrifying Presence FormID: 00088889
The Amulet of Kings FormID: 00024578
The Argonian Account, Book 1 FormID: 000243E2
The Argonian Account, Book 2 FormID: 00024559
The Argonian Account, Book 3 FormID: 00024407
The Argonian Account, Book 4 FormID: 0002455A
The Armorer's Challenge FormID: 000243D9
The Art of War Magic FormID: 000243FA
The Black Arrow, v 1 FormID: 000243CD
The Black Arrow, v 2 FormID: 00024531
The Black Arts On Trial FormID: 00024539
The Book of Daedra FormID: 00024563
The Brothers of Darkness FormID: 00024586
The Buying Game FormID: 00024532
The Doors of Oblivion FormID: 000243F2
The Dragon Break FormID: 000243D5
The Eastern Provinces FormID: 00024565
The Exodus FormID: 0002453E
The Firmament FormID: 0002457B
The Firsthold Revolt FormID: 00024537
The Five Tenets FormID: 00024596
The Gold Ribbon of Merit FormID: 00024410
The Horrors of Castle Xyr FormID: 000243F7
The Importance of Where FormID: 000243EE
The Last King of the Ayleids FormID: 00058EEE
The Legendary Sancre Tor FormID: 00073A62
The Legendary Scourge FormID: 00024583
The Locked Room FormID: 00024541
The Lunar Lorkhan FormID: 000243D8
The Lusty Argonian Maid FormID: 00078562
The Madness of Pelagius FormID: 0002457D
The Mirror FormID: 000243E9
The Old Ways FormID: 0002458E
The Path of Transcendence FormID: 0003647E
The Pig Children FormID: 00024590
The Posting of the Hunt FormID: 00024585
The Ransom of Zarek FormID: 000243DE
The Real Barenziah, v 1 FormID: 00024570
The Real Barenziah, v 2 FormID: 00024571
The Real Barenziah, v 3 FormID: 00024572
The Real Barenziah, v 4 FormID: 00024573
The Real Barenziah, v 5 FormID: 00024574
The Rear Guard FormID: 0002440B
The Red Book of Riddles FormID: 00024591
The Red Kitchen Reader FormID: 000243E0
The Refugees FormID: 0002440E
The Seed FormID: 000243FF
The Third Door FormID: 000243F3
The True Nature of Orcs FormID: 00024592
The Warp in the West FormID: 000243EC
The Warrior's Charge FormID: 000243F6
The Waters of Oblivion FormID: 00024593
The Wild Elves FormID: 00024594
The Wolf Queen, v 1 FormID: 00024542
The Wolf Queen, v 2 FormID: 000243FD
The Wolf Queen, v 3 FormID: 00024406
The Wolf Queen, v 4 FormID: 00024533
The Wolf Queen, v 5 FormID: 0002454C
The Wolf Queen, v 6 FormID: 00024546
The Wolf Queen, v 7 FormID: 0002454E
The Wolf Queen, v 8 FormID: 00024581
Thief FormID: 000243CA
Thief of Virtue FormID: 0001F112
Tome of Unlife FormID: 00003AA3
Torchlight FormID: 000898EF
Touch of Fear FormID: 0008888A
Touch of Frenzy FormID: 000888E1
Touch of Rage FormID: 000888E2
Tragic Accident! Baenlin Dead! FormID: 000732B7
Traitor's Diary FormID: 00003968
Transfer Orders FormID: 000C4A29
Transfer Orders FormID: 000982F1
Trials of St. Alessia FormID: 00024579
Turn Undead FormID: 0008ADA3
Undelivered Letter FormID: 000C794B
Vampire Nest in the City! FormID: 0006D6F3
Varieties of Daedra FormID: 0002457C
Vernaccus and Bourlor FormID: 0002452F
Vicente's Note to Ocheeva FormID: 000693D2
Voice of Dread FormID: 00088887
Voice of Rapture FormID: 00084AF0
Wanted Poster FormID: 000982EF
Warrior FormID: 000243EB
Water Breathing FormID: 0008ADA7
Waterfront Raid Fails! FormID: 0006D6F1
Waterfront Tax Records FormID: 000C4A2A
Waterfront Tax Records FormID: 00034875
Way of the Exposed Palm FormID: 00073A6A
Weakness to Disease FormID: 0008ADB0
Weakness to Fire FormID: 0008ADB1
Weakness to Frost FormID: 0008ADB2
Weakness to Magicka FormID: 0008ADB3
Weakness to Poison FormID: 0008ADB5
Weakness to Shock FormID: 0008ADB6
Weakness to Weapons FormID: 0008ADB4
Weathered Journal FormID: 000624D9
Winter's Grasp FormID: 000888ED
Withering Bolt FormID: 0008729F
Withering Touch FormID: 00088882
Withershins FormID: 0002453C
Words and Philosophy FormID: 000243E3
Worn, Faded Note FormID: 0002C500

Clothing/Rings/Amulets:
Acrobatics Pants FormID: 00048981
Acrobat's Amulet FormID: 00098457
Aegis Robe FormID: 0000552C
Ahdarji's Ring FormID: 00035E95
Amulet of Absorption FormID: 0009843E
Amulet of Axes FormID: 00098453
Amulet of Illusion FormID: 00092AC6
Amulet of Interrogation FormID: 000C04D6
Amulet of Kings FormID: 000250A0
Amulet of Luck FormID: 00091AD5
Amulet of Reflection FormID: 0009845B
Amulet of the Ansei FormID: 00187BBD
Amulet of the Ansei FormID: 00187BBE
Amulet of the Ansei FormID: 00187BBF
Ancotar's Ring of Protection FormID: 00030135
Apron of Adroitness FormID: 0006B67E
Apron of Adroitness FormID: 0006B67F
Apron of Adroitness FormID: 0006B680
Apron of Adroitness FormID: 0006B681
Apron of Adroitness FormID: 0006B682
Apron of Adroitness FormID: 00094ECB
Apron of the Master Artisan FormID: 000CA122
Aqua Silk Hood FormID: 00071022
Aqua Silk Robes FormID: 00071021
Arch-Mage's Hood FormID: 00064FE0
Arch-Mage's Robe FormID: 00064FDF
Arnora's Amulet FormID: 00093551
Arnora's True Amulet FormID: 00053787
Astia's Necklace FormID: 000CBD53
Base Amulet of Absorption FormID: 0009843D
Base Amulet of Illusion FormID: 00092AC5
Base Amulet of Luck FormID: 00091AD4
Base Amulet of Reflection FormID: 000937FA
Base Necklace of Mercantile FormID: 00092AAD
Base Necklace of Personality FormID: 00091AD1
Base Necklace of Seawalking FormID: 00098443
Base Necklace of Speechcraft FormID: 00092AB6
Base Necklace of the Sea FormID: 00098440
Base Ring of Acrobatics FormID: 00091C3C
Base Ring of Aegis FormID: 00098437
Base Ring of Agility FormID: 00091AC8
Base Ring of Alchemy FormID: 00092AB9
Base Ring of Alteration FormID: 00092ABC
Base Ring of Athletics FormID: 00091C2A
Base Ring of Blades FormID: 00091C2D
Base Ring of Block FormID: 00091C30
Base Ring of Blunt Force FormID: 00091C33
Base Ring of Brawling FormID: 00091C36
Base Ring of Conjuration FormID: 00092ABF
Base Ring of Destruction FormID: 0009DED3
Base Ring of Detect Life FormID: 00091AB6
Base Ring of Endurance FormID: 00091ACE
Base Ring of Feather FormID: 00091AB9
Base Ring of Fire Shield FormID: 00091ABD
Base Ring of Firewalking FormID: 00098419
Base Ring of Fortitude FormID: 0009845D
Base Ring of Freedom FormID: 00098425
Base Ring of Frost Shield FormID: 000937EF
Base Ring of Health FormID: 00091C21
Base Ring of Heavy Armor FormID: 00091C39
Base Ring of Intelligence FormID: 00091AC2
Base Ring of Light FormID: 000937F2
Base Ring of Light Armor FormID: 00091C3F
Base Ring of Magicka FormID: 00091C24
Base Ring of Mysticism FormID: 00092AC8
Base Ring of Nighteye FormID: 000937F5
Base Ring of Nihilism FormID: 0009841F
Base Ring of Restoration FormID: 00092ACB
Base Ring of Retribution FormID: 00091AAF
Base Ring of Security FormID: 00092AB0
Base Ring of Shadows FormID: 00091AAE
Base Ring of Shock Shield FormID: 0009843A
Base Ring of Sneak FormID: 00092AB3
Base Ring of Speed FormID: 00091ACB
Base Ring of Steelskin FormID: 00098422
Base Ring of Storms FormID: 0009842B
Base Ring of Strength FormID: 00091ABF
Base Ring of the Archer FormID: 00092AAA
Base Ring of the Armorer FormID: 00091C27
Base Ring of the North FormID: 0009841C
Base Ring of the Viper FormID: 00098428
Base Ring of Vigor FormID: 00091AD7
Base Ring of Willpower FormID: 00091AC5
Beggar's Shirt FormID: 00064F7E
Belted Braies FormID: 0002B90B
Belted Vest FormID: 0002B90C
Black & Burgundy Outfit FormID: 0001C887
Black Band FormID: 0002FDDB
Black Band FormID: 0002FDDC
Black Band FormID: 0002FDDD
Black Band FormID: 0002FDF1
Black Band FormID: 0002FDF8
Black Band FormID: 0002FF33
Black Band FormID: 0002FF34
Black Hand Hood FormID: 000651D3
Black Hand Robe FormID: 000651D2
Black Hood FormID: 00064FE3
Black Robe FormID: 00064FE2
Black Wide Pants FormID: 00064F7B
Blackheart's Ring FormID: 0002C633
Blacksmith's Apron FormID: 000229A6
Blacksmith's Pants FormID: 000229A7
Blackwood Ring of Silence FormID: 00098175
Blue & Green Outfit FormID: 0001C884
Blue Collar Shirt FormID: 0000C59E
Blue Silk Shirt FormID: 00064FE5
Blue Silks FormID: 00064FE4
Blue Suede Shoes FormID: 0002319E
Blue Velvet Outfit FormID: 0002319D
Boots of Springheel Jak FormID: 000148D4
Braided Leather Sandals FormID: 0002B90D
Brass Pearl Ring FormID: 00038017
Brass Ring FormID: 00038011
Brass Topaz Ring FormID: 00038018
Breeches FormID: 00028587
Bronze Amulet FormID: 0003802D
Bronze Necklace FormID: 00038027
Brown Shirt FormID: 000229AD
Buckled Shoes FormID: 00028733
Burgundy Linen Shirt FormID: 00000B86
Burgundy Linens FormID: 0001047C
Burlap Vest FormID: 0002C0F8
Chameleon Robe FormID: 0000844D
Child Overalls FormID: 000CAAA1
Circlet of Omnipotence FormID: 00088FED
Clogs FormID: 0002858E
Coarse Linen Shirt FormID: 0001C82E
Coarse Linens FormID: 0001C82C
Collared Shirt FormID: 00028732
Colovian Signet Ring FormID: 00032DA0
Copper Amulet FormID: 0003802E
Copper Necklace FormID: 00038028
Copper Pearl Ring FormID: 00038019
Copper Ring FormID: 00038012
Copper Ruby Ring FormID: 0003801B
Copper Topaz Ring FormID: 0003801A
Councilor's Hood FormID: 000CA12C
Cowl of the Druid FormID: 000CA121
Cruelty's Heart FormID: 000347DD
Cruelty's Heart FormID: 000347DE
Cruelty's Heart FormID: 000347DF
Cruelty's Heart FormID: 000347E0
Cruelty's Heart FormID: 000347E1
Cruelty's Heart FormID: 000347E2
Cruelty's Heart FormID: 000347E3
Dark Green Shirt FormID: 000229AA
Dark Shirt FormID: 00064F7D
Doeskin Shoes FormID: 0001C883
Draconian Madstone FormID: 0007304D
Draconian Madstone FormID: 0001C172
Dreamworld Amulet FormID: 00089008
Dreamworld Amulet FormID: 0002CDC6
Ebony Diamond Ring FormID: 00038026
Ebony Emerald Ring FormID: 00038025
Ebony Ring FormID: 00038016
Elemental Ring FormID: 00098450
Emperor's Robe FormID: 00023D33
Emperor's Robe FormID: 0000BC2D
Emperor's Shoes FormID: 00023D53
Ernest's Best Shirt FormID: 00064F76
Ernest's Fancy Pants FormID: 000CBD37
Ernest's Shoes FormID: 000CBD39
Eye of Sithis FormID: 00082DE0
Feather Shoes FormID: 00048991
Fishing Waders FormID: 0002ECAC
Flame Ring FormID: 0009844C
Flax Tunic FormID: 0002C0FA
Forester's Shirt FormID: 00064F79
Fortify Fatigue Pants FormID: 00048992
Fortify Magicka Pants FormID: 0000552D
Frost Ring FormID: 0009844D
Gold Amulet FormID: 00038031
Gold Diamond Ring FormID: 00038024
Gold Emerald Ring FormID: 00038023
Gold Necklace FormID: 0003802B
Gold Ring FormID: 00038015
Gold Sapphire Ring FormID: 00038022
Gold Trimmed Shoes FormID: 0001C888
Grand Amulet of Absorption FormID: 0009843F
Grand Amulet of Illusion FormID: 00092AC7
Grand Amulet of Luck FormID: 00091AD6
Grand Amulet of Reflection FormID: 0009845C
Grand Necklace of Mercantile FormID: 00092AAF
Grand Necklace of Personality FormID: 00091AD3
Grand Necklace of Seawalking FormID: 00098445
Grand Necklace of Speechcraft FormID: 00092AB8
Grand Necklace of the Sea FormID: 00098441
Grand Ring of Acrobatics FormID: 00091C3E
Grand Ring of Aegis FormID: 00098439
Grand Ring of Agility FormID: 00091ACA
Grand Ring of Alchemy FormID: 00092ABB
Grand Ring of Alteration FormID: 00092ABE
Grand Ring of Athletics FormID: 00091C2C
Grand Ring of Blades FormID: 00091C2F
Grand Ring of Block FormID: 00091C32
Grand Ring of Blunt Force FormID: 00091C35
Grand Ring of Brawling FormID: 00091C38
Grand Ring of Conjuration FormID: 00092AC1
Grand Ring of Destruction FormID: 00092AC4
Grand Ring of Detect Life FormID: 00091AB8
Grand Ring of Endurance FormID: 00091AD0
Grand Ring of Feather FormID: 00091ABB
Grand Ring of Fire Shield FormID: 00091ABE
Grand Ring of Firewalking FormID: 0009841B
Grand Ring of Fortitude FormID: 00098418
Grand Ring of Freedom FormID: 00098427
Grand Ring of Frost Shield FormID: 000937F1
Grand Ring of Health FormID: 00091C23
Grand Ring of Heavy Armor FormID: 00091C3B
Grand Ring of Intelligence FormID: 00091AC4
Grand Ring of Light FormID: 000937F4
Grand Ring of Light Armor FormID: 00091C41
Grand Ring of Magicka FormID: 00091C26
Grand Ring of Mysticism FormID: 00092ACA
Grand Ring of Nighteye FormID: 000937F7
Grand Ring of Nihilism FormID: 00098421
Grand Ring of Restoration FormID: 00092ACD
Grand Ring of Retribution FormID: 000937F9
Grand Ring of Security FormID: 00092AB2
Grand Ring of Shadows FormID: 00091AB2
Grand Ring of Shock Shield FormID: 0009843C
Grand Ring of Sneak FormID: 00092AB5
Grand Ring of Speed FormID: 00091ACD
Grand Ring of Steelskin FormID: 00098424
Grand Ring of Storms FormID: 0009842D
Grand Ring of Strength FormID: 00091AC1
Grand Ring of the Archer FormID: 00092AAC
Grand Ring of the Armorer FormID: 00091C29
Grand Ring of the North FormID: 0009841E
Grand Ring of the Viper FormID: 0009842A
Grand Ring of Vigor FormID: 00091AD9
Grand Ring of Willpower FormID: 00091AC7
Gray Cowl of Nocturnal FormID: 00022E81
Greater Amulet of Interrogation FormID: 000C04D7
Green Brocade Doublet FormID: 000229B0
Green Felt Linens FormID: 00028731
Green Robe FormID: 0007101B
Green Robe Hood FormID: 0007101C
Green Silk Garment FormID: 000229B1
Green Velvet Shoes FormID: 000229B2
Green Wool Shirt FormID: 0002ECB0
Grey Robe FormID: 0012DD1E
Grey Robe Hood FormID: 0012DD1F
Heinrich's Pants FormID: 000CBD3D
Heinrich's Shirt FormID: 000CBD3F
Heinrich's Shoes FormID: 000CBD47
Highwayman's Shirt FormID: 00064FE6
Hood of the Apprentice FormID: 0006A82D
Huntsman Leather Pants FormID: 00000857
Huntsman Moccasin FormID: 0001C82B
Huntsman Vest FormID: 00000883
Imperial Breeches FormID: 000CA125
Indarys Signet Ring FormID: 000335A8
Jade Amulet FormID: 00189CFE
Jade Amulet FormID: 0003802F
Jade Necklace FormID: 00038029
Jade Ring FormID: 00038013
Jade Ruby Ring FormID: 0003801D
Jade Sapphire Ring FormID: 0003801E
Jade Topaz Ring FormID: 0003801C
Jewel of the Rumare FormID: 000856EF
Jewel of the Rumare FormID: 000C89CB
Jeweled Amulet FormID: 00038032
Jeweled Necklace FormID: 0003802C
King of Worms' Hood FormID: 001885CC
King of Worms' Robes FormID: 001885CA
Knights of the Thorn Medallion FormID: 0006B676
Knights of the Thorn Medallion FormID: 0006B677
Knights of the Thorn Medallion FormID: 000335A9
Kylius Lonavo's Ring FormID: 00189181
Laced Leather Pants FormID: 000229AB
Lesser Amulet of Interrogation FormID: 000C04D5
Lesser Chameleon Robe FormID: 00048990
Light Armor Vest FormID: 00048982
Light Brown Linens FormID: 000229AE
Mage's Hood FormID: 00064FE1
Mage's Robe FormID: 00064F7F
Manduin's Amulet FormID: 000347C8
Mankar Camoran's Robe FormID: 000BE31C
Mankar Camoran's Robe FormID: 000BE31D
Mankar Camoran's Robe FormID: 000BE31E
Mankar Camoran's Robe FormID: 000BE31F
Mantle of the Woodsman FormID: 000CA129
Marksman Quilted Doublet FormID: 00048983
Mercantile Black Outfit FormID: 00048984
Mind and Body Ring FormID: 000366BF
Mind and Body Ring FormID: 000366C0
Mind and Body Ring FormID: 000366C1
Monk Robe FormID: 0001E7FF
Mundane Amulet FormID: 00038B07
Mundane Ring FormID: 0009844B
Mythic Dawn Hood FormID: 0008D755
Mythic Dawn Robe FormID: 00024DE2
Necklace of Mercantile FormID: 00092AAE
Necklace of Personality FormID: 00091AD2
Necklace of Seawalking FormID: 00098444
Necklace of Speechcraft FormID: 00092AB7
Necklace of Swords FormID: 00098452
Necklace of the Sea FormID: 00098442
Necromancer's Amulet FormID: 000146C6
Necromancer's Amulet FormID: 0007BE27
Necromancer's Amulet FormID: 0007BE28
Necromancer's Amulet FormID: 0007BE29
Necromancer's Amulet FormID: 0007BE2A
Necromancer's Amulet FormID: 0007BE2B
Necromancer's Hood FormID: 001885CB
Necromancer's Robes FormID: 001885C9
Nistor's Boots FormID: 000CA12B
Oiled Linen Shoes FormID: 0001C82F
Olive Vest FormID: 0002C0F4
Pants FormID: 00000015
Patched Vest FormID: 0002ECAD
Phylactery of Litheness FormID: 0006B648
Phylactery of Litheness FormID: 0006B649
Phylactery of Litheness FormID: 0006B64A
Phylactery of Litheness FormID: 0006B64B
Phylactery of Litheness FormID: 0006B64C
Phylactery of Litheness FormID: 000385A0
Pigskin Shoes FormID: 000229AF
Pinarus' Shirt FormID: 000CBD51
Plaid Shirt FormID: 00064F78
Quilted Doublet FormID: 0001C831
Quilted Shoes FormID: 0001C886
Red Silk Hood FormID: 00071020
Red Silk Robes FormID: 0007101F
Red Velvet Blouse FormID: 00003A94
Red Velvet Garment FormID: 00003A93
Red Velvet Outfit FormID: 000A498E
Resist Cold Pants FormID: 0000844E
Resist Disease Burgundy Linen Shirt FormID: 00048989
Resist Fire Burgundy Linens FormID: 0004898A
Resist Normal Weapons Quilted Doublet FormID: 0004898B
Resist Poison Blue & Green Outfit FormID: 0004898C
Ring of Acrobatics FormID: 00091C3D
Ring of Aegis FormID: 00098438
Ring of Agility FormID: 00091AC9
Ring of Alchemy FormID: 00092ABA
Ring of Alteration FormID: 00092ABD
Ring of Athletics FormID: 00091C2B
Ring of Blades FormID: 00091C2E
Ring of Block FormID: 00091C31
Ring of Blunt Force FormID: 00091C34
Ring of Brawling FormID: 00091C37
Ring of Burden FormID: 0002E5AC
Ring of Conjuration FormID: 00092AC0
Ring of Destruction FormID: 00092AC3
Ring of Detect Life FormID: 00091AB7
Ring of Eidolon's Edge FormID: 0006BD6B
Ring of Eidolon's Edge FormID: 0006BD6C
Ring of Eidolon's Edge FormID: 0006BD6D
Ring of Eidolon's Edge FormID: 0006BD6E
Ring of Eidolon's Edge FormID: 0006BD6F
Ring of Eidolon's Edge FormID: 0004F9E5
Ring of Endurance FormID: 00091ACF
Ring of Feather FormID: 00091ABA
Ring of Fire Shield FormID: 00091ABC
Ring of Firewalking FormID: 0009841A
Ring of Fortitude FormID: 00098417
Ring of Freedom FormID: 00098426
Ring of Frost Shield FormID: 000937F0
Ring of Health FormID: 00091C22
Ring of Heavy Armor FormID: 00091C3A
Ring of Intelligence FormID: 00091AC3
Ring of Khajiiti FormID: 00027110
Ring of Light FormID: 000937F3
Ring of Light Armor FormID: 00091C40
Ring of Magicka FormID: 00091C25
Ring of Mysticism FormID: 00092AC9
Ring of Namira FormID: 0001C10A
Ring of Nighteye FormID: 000937F6
Ring of Nihilism FormID: 00098420
Ring of Perfection FormID: 00098446
Ring of Restoration FormID: 00092ACC
Ring of Retribution FormID: 000937F8
Ring of Security FormID: 00092AB1
Ring of Shadows FormID: 00091AB1
Ring of Shock Shield FormID: 0009843B
Ring of Skimming FormID: 00098456
Ring of Sneak FormID: 00092AB4
Ring of Speed FormID: 00091ACC
Ring of Stamina FormID: 00098447
Ring of Steelskin FormID: 00098423
Ring of Storms FormID: 0009842C
Ring of Strength FormID: 00091AC0
Ring of Sunfire FormID: 0006B689
Ring of Sunfire FormID: 0006B68A
Ring of Sunfire FormID: 0006B68B
Ring of Sunfire FormID: 0006B68C
Ring of Sunfire FormID: 0006B68D
Ring of Sunfire FormID: 0001E0FA
Ring of the Archer FormID: 00092AAB
Ring of the Armorer FormID: 00091C28
Ring of the Gray FormID: 0000CCC8
Ring of the Iron Fist FormID: 00098458
Ring of the North FormID: 0009841D
Ring of the Viper FormID: 00098429
Ring of the Vipereye FormID: 0006B654
Ring of the Vipereye FormID: 0006B655
Ring of the Vipereye FormID: 0006B656
Ring of the Vipereye FormID: 0006B657
Ring of the Vipereye FormID: 0006B658
Ring of the Vipereye FormID: 0001C4DA
Ring of Thieves FormID: 00098455
Ring of Transmutation FormID: 000CA126
Ring of Treachery FormID: 00098449
Ring of Vigor FormID: 00091AD8
Ring of Vitality FormID: 0009844F
Ring of War FormID: 00098448
Ring of Willpower FormID: 00091AC6
Ring of Wizardry FormID: 0009844A
Ring of Wortcraft FormID: 000CA128
Robe of Creativity FormID: 000CA127
Robe of Defense FormID: 00005529
Robe of Deflection FormID: 00005519
Robe of Glib Tongues FormID: 000478A5
Robe of Protection FormID: 00005527
Robe of the Apprentice FormID: 000C8534
Robe of the Apprentice FormID: 000C8535
Robe of the Apprentice FormID: 000C8536
Robe of the Conjurer FormID: 000748A6
Robe of the Conjurer FormID: 000748A7
Robe of the Conjurer FormID: 000748A8
Robe of the Conjurer FormID: 000748A9
Robe of the Conjurer FormID: 000748AA
Robe of the Conjurer FormID: 000748AB
Robe of Warding FormID: 0000551C
Rough Leather Shoes FormID: 000229A8
Rugged Pants FormID: 00064F7A
Russet Felt Outfit FormID: 000352BA
Russet Felt Shirt of Blade Turning FormID: 0000844C
Russet Felt Shoes FormID: 000352BB
Sack Cloth Pants FormID: 00027318
Sack Cloth Sandals FormID: 0002731A
Sack Cloth Shirt FormID: 00027319
Security Russet Felt Shirt FormID: 00048985
Shield Ring FormID: 0002EE74
Shield Ring FormID: 0007B7A5
Shield Ring FormID: 0007B7A6
Shirt FormID: 00000017
Shirt with Suspenders FormID: 00064F77
Shirt with Suspenders FormID: 0002858B
Shoes FormID: 00000016
Shop Keep's Shirt FormID: 000CBD33
Short Britches FormID: 00064F7C
Silver Amulet FormID: 00038030
Silver Emerald Ring FormID: 00038021
Silver Necklace FormID: 0003802A
Silver Ring FormID: 0003801F
Silver Ruby Ring FormID: 00038014
Silver Sapphire Ring FormID: 00038020
Sneak Blue Suede Shoes FormID: 00048986
Sorcerer's Ring FormID: 00098454
Spectre Ring FormID: 000CA12A
Speechcraft Green Brocade Doublet FormID: 00048987
Spelldrinker Amulet FormID: 00095A6B
Spelldrinker Amulet FormID: 00095A6C
Spelldrinker Amulet FormID: 00095A6D
Spelldrinker Amulet FormID: 00095A6E
Spelldrinker Amulet FormID: 00095A6F
Spelldrinker Amulet FormID: 00095A70
Spelldrinker Amulet FormID: 00095A71
Stitched Green Shirt FormID: 0002C0F6
Stitched Leather Shoes FormID: 000229AC
Storm Ring FormID: 0009844E
Tan Linens FormID: 0001C830
Tan Robe FormID: 00071019
Tan Robe Hood FormID: 0007101A
Tattered Pants FormID: 0003EAAB
Tattered Robe FormID: 0007101D
Tattered Robe Hood FormID: 0007101E
Tattered Shirt FormID: 0003EAAC
The Deceiver's Finery FormID: 0003489F
The Deceiver's Finery FormID: 000348A0
The Deceiver's Finery FormID: 000348A1
The Deceiver's Finery FormID: 000348A2
The Deceiver's Finery FormID: 000348A3
The Deceiver's Finery FormID: 000348A4
The Deceiver's Finery FormID: 000348A5
Thick Cowhide Shoes FormID: 00000BEA
Ulfgar Family Ring FormID: 0001ECE4
Veil of the Seer FormID: 000CA124
Vest of the Bard FormID: 000CA123
Vest of Warding FormID: 00005530
Waterwalking Gold Trimmed Shoes FormID: 0004898F
Weatherward Circlet FormID: 0018A88D
Weatherward Circlet FormID: 0006BD71
Weatherward Circlet FormID: 0006BD72
Weatherward Circlet FormID: 0006BD73
Weatherward Circlet FormID: 0006BD74
Weatherward Circlet FormID: 0006BD75
Wedding Ring FormID: 00022E6D
White Mage's Robes FormID: 000A498F
White Mage's Shoes FormID: 000A4990
White Monk Robe FormID: 00071047
Wrist Irons FormID: 000BE335

Potions/Poisons/Drinks
Ale FormID: 000B1200
Beer FormID: 000B1202
Cheap Wine FormID: 00037F7F
Cure for Vampirism FormID: 000977E4
Cyrodilic Brandy FormID: 00033569
Grand Elixir of Exploration FormID: 0004E93A
Hist Sap FormID: 0003356A
Human Blood FormID: 00098309
Mead FormID: 000B1201
Moderate Elixir of Exploration FormID: 0004E938
Newheim's Special Brew FormID: 000B1241
Philter of Frostward FormID: 0007BCC9
Poison of Affliction FormID: 0008DC5C
Poison of Apathy FormID: 00009283
Poison of Burden FormID: 000984A5
Poison of Catastrophe FormID: 00009281
Poison of Clumsiness FormID: 0008DC58
Poison of Confusion FormID: 0008DC5E
Poison of Cowardice FormID: 00056E54
Poison of Debilitation FormID: 0000927D
Poison of Fatigue FormID: 0008DC70
Poison of Feeblemind FormID: 00009280
Poison of Frailty FormID: 00009285
Poison of Fright FormID: 0008DC6D
Poison of Fumbling FormID: 0000927C
Poison of Illness FormID: 0008DC73
Poison of Misfortune FormID: 0008DC61
Poison of Paralysis FormID: 00009302
Poison of Repulsion FormID: 00009282
Poison of Separation FormID: 00009284
Poison of Severing FormID: 0008DC76
Poison of Sickness FormID: 0000927F
Poison of Silence FormID: 00009320
Poison of Slowing FormID: 0008DC67
Poison of the Fool FormID: 0008DC64
Poison of Weakness FormID: 0008DC6A
Poison of Weariness FormID: 0000927E
Potion of Absorption FormID: 00009321
Potion of Agility FormID: 00098471
Potion of Alacrity FormID: 0009849B
Potion of Antivenom FormID: 00009308
Potion of Chameleon FormID: 00088B1C
Potion of Charisma FormID: 0009849A
Potion of Cure Disease FormID: 0000920E
Potion of Cure Paralysis FormID: 0000922E
Potion of Cure Poison FormID: 0000920F
Potion of Dedication FormID: 00056E55
Potion of Detect Life FormID: 000984A6
Potion of Disbelief FormID: 00009307
Potion of Dispel FormID: 0000927B
Potion of Endurance FormID: 00098472
Potion of Fatigue FormID: 00098473
Potion of Feather FormID: 000092E6
Potion of Fire Shield FormID: 000092E7
Potion of Fortitude FormID: 00098494
Potion of Fortune FormID: 00098498
Potion of Frost Shield FormID: 000092FE
Potion of Grace FormID: 00098493
Potion of Grounding FormID: 00009309
Potion of Healing FormID: 00098496
Potion of Health FormID: 00098474
Potion of Insight FormID: 00098497
Potion of Insulation FormID: 00009305
Potion of Intelligence FormID: 00098475
Potion of Invisibility FormID: 000092FF
Potion of Light FormID: 00009300
Potion of Luck FormID: 00098476
Potion of Magicka FormID: 00098477
Potion of Might FormID: 0009849C
Potion of Nighteye FormID: 00009301
Potion of Personality FormID: 00098478
Potion of Reflection FormID: 00009303
Potion of Resistance FormID: 00009304
Potion of Respite FormID: 00098495
Potion of Seastride FormID: 000984A4
Potion of Shock Shield FormID: 00009AE3
Potion of Sorcery FormID: 00098499
Potion of Speed FormID: 00098479
Potion of Strength FormID: 0009847A
Potion of the Sea FormID: 000984A3
Potion of Warmth FormID: 00009306
Potion of Willpower FormID: 00056E53
Rosethorn Mead FormID: 000B97EA
Shadowbanish Wine FormID: 00185DCD
Skooma FormID: 0004E0A9
Strong Elixir of Exploration FormID: 0004E939
Strong Poison of Affliction FormID: 0008DC5D
Strong Poison of Apathy FormID: 0009846A
Strong Poison of Burden FormID: 0000920D
Strong Poison of Catastrophe FormID: 00098464
Strong Poison of Clumsiness FormID: 0008DC5A
Strong Poison of Confusion FormID: 0008DC60
Strong Poison of Cowardice FormID: 00056E56
Strong Poison of Debilitation FormID: 000984AC
Strong Poison of Fatigue FormID: 0008DC72
Strong Poison of Feeblemind FormID: 00098462
Strong Poison of Frailty FormID: 0009846C
Strong Poison of Fright FormID: 0008DC6F
Strong Poison of Fumbling FormID: 000984AA
Strong Poison of Illness FormID: 0008DC75
Strong Poison of Misfortune FormID: 0008DC63
Strong Poison of Paralysis FormID: 00098484
Strong Poison of Repulsion FormID: 00098468
Strong Poison of Separation FormID: 00098466
Strong Poison of Severing FormID: 0008DC78
Strong Poison of Sickness FormID: 00098460
Strong Poison of Silence FormID: 0009849E
Strong Poison of Slowing FormID: 0008DC69
Strong Poison of the Fool FormID: 0008DC66
Strong Poison of Weakness FormID: 0008DC6C
Strong Poison of Weariness FormID: 000984AE
Strong Potion of Absorption FormID: 000984A0
Strong Potion of Agility FormID: 000092E9
Strong Potion of Alacrity FormID: 00009319
Strong Potion of Antivenom FormID: 00098490
Strong Potion of Chameleon FormID: 00088B1E
Strong Potion of Charisma FormID: 00009317
Strong Potion of Dedication FormID: 00056E58
Strong Potion of Detect Life FormID: 00009230
Strong Potion of Disbelief FormID: 0009848E
Strong Potion of Dispel FormID: 000984A8
Strong Potion of Endurance FormID: 000092EB
Strong Potion of Fatigue FormID: 000092ED
Strong Potion of Feather FormID: 0009846E
Strong Potion of Fire Shield FormID: 00098470
Strong Potion of Fortitude FormID: 0000930D
Strong Potion of Fortune FormID: 00009315
Strong Potion of Frost Shield FormID: 0009847C
Strong Potion of Grace FormID: 0000930B
Strong Potion of Grounding FormID: 00098492
Strong Potion of Healing FormID: 00009311
Strong Potion of Health FormID: 000092EF
Strong Potion of Insight FormID: 00009313
Strong Potion of Insulation FormID: 00098489
Strong Potion of Intelligence FormID: 000092F1
Strong Potion of Invisibility FormID: 0009847E
Strong Potion of Light FormID: 00098480
Strong Potion of Luck FormID: 000092F3
Strong Potion of Magicka FormID: 000092F9
Strong Potion of Might FormID: 0000931D
Strong Potion of Nighteye FormID: 00098482
Strong Potion of Personality FormID: 000092F5
Strong Potion of Reflection FormID: 00098486
Strong Potion of Resistance FormID: 00098488
Strong Potion of Respite FormID: 0000930F
Strong Potion of Seastride FormID: 00009327
Strong Potion of Shock Shield FormID: 00009AE4
Strong Potion of Sorcery FormID: 0000931B
Strong Potion of Speed FormID: 000092F7
Strong Potion of Strength FormID: 000092FB
Strong Potion of the Sea FormID: 00009325
Strong Potion of Warmth FormID: 0009848C
Strong Potion of Willpower FormID: 00056E57
Surilie Brothers Vintage 399 FormID: 00037F84
Surilie Brothers Vintage 415 FormID: 00037F82
Surilie Brothers Wine FormID: 00037F80
Tamika Vintage 399 FormID: 00037F7E
Tamika Vintage 415 FormID: 00037F83
Tamika's West Weald Wine FormID: 00037F81
Turpentine FormID: 0018BD5A
Turpentine FormID: 000CD2DB
Turpentine FormID: 000CD2DC
Turpentine FormID: 000CD2DD
Turpentine FormID: 000CD2DE
Turpentine FormID: 000CD2DF
Weak Elixir of Exploration FormID: 0004E937
Weak Poison of Affliction FormID: 0008DC5B
Weak Poison of Apathy FormID: 00098469
Weak Poison of Burden FormID: 0000920C
Weak Poison of Catastrophe FormID: 00098463
Weak Poison of Clumsiness FormID: 0008DC59
Weak Poison of Confusion FormID: 0008DC5F
Weak Poison of Cowardice FormID: 00056E59
Weak Poison of Debilitation FormID: 000984AB
Weak Poison of Fatigue FormID: 0008DC71
Weak Poison of Feeblemind FormID: 00098461
Weak Poison of Frailty FormID: 0009846B
Weak Poison of Fright FormID: 0008DC6E
Weak Poison of Fumbling FormID: 000984A9
Weak Poison of Illness FormID: 0008DC74
Weak Poison of Misfortune FormID: 0008DC62
Weak Poison of Paralysis FormID: 00098483
Weak Poison of Repulsion FormID: 00098467
Weak Poison of Separation FormID: 00098465
Weak Poison of Severing FormID: 0008DC77
Weak Poison of Sickness FormID: 000984AF
Weak Poison of Silence FormID: 0009849D
Weak Poison of Slowing FormID: 0008DC68
Weak Poison of the Fool FormID: 0008DC65
Weak Poison of Weakness FormID: 0008DC6B
Weak Poison of Weariness FormID: 000984AD
Weak Potion of Absorption FormID: 0009849F
Weak Potion of Agility FormID: 000092E8
Weak Potion of Alacrity FormID: 00009318
Weak Potion of Antivenom FormID: 0009848F
Weak Potion of Chameleon FormID: 00088B1D
Weak Potion of Charisma FormID: 00009316
Weak Potion of Dedication FormID: 00056E52
Weak Potion of Detect Life FormID: 0000922F
Weak Potion of Disbelief FormID: 0009848D
Weak Potion of Dispel FormID: 000984A7
Weak Potion of Endurance FormID: 000092EA
Weak Potion of Fatigue FormID: 000092EC
Weak Potion of Feather FormID: 0009846D
Weak Potion of Fire Shield FormID: 0009846F
Weak Potion of Fortitude FormID: 0000930C
Weak Potion of Fortune FormID: 00009314
Weak Potion of Frost Shield FormID: 0009847B
Weak Potion of Grace FormID: 0000930A
Weak Potion of Grounding FormID: 00098491
Weak Potion of Healing FormID: 00009310
Weak Potion of Health FormID: 000092EE
Weak Potion of Insight FormID: 00009312
Weak Potion of Insulation FormID: 0009848A
Weak Potion of Intelligence FormID: 000092F0
Weak Potion of Invisibility FormID: 0009847D
Weak Potion of Light FormID: 0009847F
Weak Potion of Luck FormID: 000092F2
Weak Potion of Magicka FormID: 000092F8
Weak Potion of Might FormID: 0000931C
Weak Potion of Nighteye FormID: 00098481
Weak Potion of Personality FormID: 000092F4
Weak Potion of Reflection FormID: 00098485
Weak Potion of Resistance FormID: 00098487
Weak Potion of Respite FormID: 0000930E
Weak Potion of Seastride FormID: 00009326
Weak Potion of Shock Shield FormID: 00009AE0
Weak Potion of Sorcery FormID: 0000931A
Weak Potion of Speed FormID: 000092F6
Weak Potion of Strength FormID: 000092FA
Weak Potion of the Sea FormID: 00009324
Weak Potion of Warmth FormID: 0009848B
Weak Potion of Willpower FormID: 00056E51

Ingredients
Alkanet Flower FormID: 0003365C
Aloe Vera Leaves FormID: 000A7924
Ambrosia FormID: 000704A0
Apple FormID: 0003365D
Arrowroot FormID: 0003365E
Ashes of Hindaril FormID: 000977DD
Beef FormID: 0003365F
Bergamot Seeds FormID: 000A7933
Blackberry FormID: 00033663
Bloodgrass FormID: 00033664
Boar Meat FormID: 00033665
Bog Beacon Asco Cap FormID: 0008446C
Bonemeal FormID: 00048734
Bonemeal FormID: 0001EBFF
Bread Loaf FormID: 00023D89
Cairn Bolete Cap FormID: 0006251E
Carrot FormID: 00033666
Carrot of Seeing FormID: 00082DE2
Cheese Wedge FormID: 00033668
Cheese Wheel FormID: 00033669
Cinnabar Polypore Red Cap FormID: 0008529C
Cinnabar Polypore Yellow Cap FormID: 0008529B
Clannfear Claws FormID: 0003366A
Clouded Funnel Cap FormID: 00084472
Columbine Root Pulp FormID: 000A7925
Corn FormID: 0003366B
Crab Meat FormID: 0003366C
Daedra Heart FormID: 0001EC8F
Daedra Silk FormID: 00033670
Daedra Venin FormID: 00033671
Daedroth Teeth FormID: 00033672
Dragon's Tongue FormID: 00025039
Dreugh Wax FormID: 00033673
Dryad Saddle Polypore Cap FormID: 0008529D
Ectoplasm FormID: 0001EBFE
Elf Cup Cap FormID: 0008529E
Emetic Russula Cap FormID: 0008529F
Fennel Seeds FormID: 000A7926
Fire Salts FormID: 00033675
Flax Seeds FormID: 000A7927
Flour FormID: 00033674
Fly Amanita Cap FormID: 00084471
Foxglove Nectar FormID: 00033687
Frost Salts FormID: 00022E5B
Garlic FormID: 00033677
Ginkgo Leaf FormID: 00033678
Ginseng FormID: 00033679
Glow Dust FormID: 0001EBE8
Grapes FormID: 0003367B
Green Stain Cup Cap FormID: 0008446A
Green Stain Shelf Cap FormID: 0008529A
Ham FormID: 0003367C
Harrada FormID: 0003367D
Human Heart FormID: 000CD51C
Human Heart FormID: 00071F36
Human Skin FormID: 00071F35
Imp Fluid FormID: 000549BE
Imp Gall FormID: 0002EE72
Ironwood Nut FormID: 0003367E
Jumbo Potato FormID: 00177A2A
Lady's Mantle Leaves FormID: 000A7928
Lady's Smock Leaves FormID: 000A7929
Lavender Sprig FormID: 000A792A
Leek FormID: 00033680
Lettuce FormID: 00033681
Lichor FormID: 0007049E
Mandrake Root FormID: 00033683
Milk Thistle Seeds FormID: 000A792C
Minotaur Horn FormID: 00033568
Monkshood Root Pulp FormID: 000A792E
Morning Glory Root Pulp FormID: 000A792F
Mort Flesh FormID: 00033685
Motherwort Sprig FormID: 000A7930
Mugwort Seeds FormID: 000A7931
Mutton FormID: 00033686
Nightshade FormID: 00033688
Nirnroot FormID: 0004E940
Ogre's Teeth FormID: 00033689
Onion FormID: 0003368A
Orange FormID: 0007588E
Painted Troll Fat FormID: 0009209E
Pear FormID: 0003368B
Peony Seeds FormID: 000A7932
Pinarus' Prize Minotaur Horn FormID: 000CBD45
Poisoned Apple FormID: 000918F0
Potato FormID: 0003368C
Primrose Leaves FormID: 000A7934
Pumpkin FormID: 0003368D
Radish FormID: 0003368E
Rat Meat FormID: 0003368F
Rat Poison FormID: 00026B08
Redwort Flower FormID: 0002503A
Refined Frost Salts FormID: 00022F1A
Rice FormID: 00033690
Root Pulp FormID: 00033691
Rumare Slaughterfish Scales FormID: 00185FE2
Sacred Lotus Seeds FormID: 000A7936
Scales FormID: 00033692
Scamp Skin FormID: 00033693
Shepherd's Pie FormID: 000B97E9
S'jirra's Famous Potato Bread FormID: 00177A29
Somnalius Frond FormID: 00033696
Spiddal Stick FormID: 00033697
St. Jahn's Wort Nectar FormID: 000A7939
Steel-Blue Entoloma Cap FormID: 0008446B
Stinkhorn Cap FormID: 0008446D
Strawberry FormID: 00033699
Summer Bolete Cap FormID: 00084470
Sweetcake FormID: 0003369A
Sweetroll FormID: 0003369B
Taproot FormID: 000AF06E
Tiger Lily Nectar FormID: 000A792B
Tinder Polypore Cap FormID: 0008446F
Tobacco FormID: 0003369D
Tomato FormID: 0003369E
Troll Fat FormID: 00026B5C
Unicorn Horn FormID: 0001EC5B
Vampire Dust FormID: 0004872C
Vampire Dust FormID: 00009182
Venison FormID: 0002229B
Viper's Bugloss Leaves FormID: 000A793B
Void Salts FormID: 0003369F
Water Hyacinth Nectar FormID: 000A793C
Watermelon FormID: 000336A0
Wheat Grain FormID: 000336A1
White Seed Pod FormID: 000336A2
Wisp Stalk Caps FormID: 0006251F
Wormwood Leaves FormID: 000A793E

Keys:
A Rusty Key FormID: 00024FE9
A Warlock's Luck Key FormID: 0000A076
Abandoned House Key FormID: 000034F3
Adrian Decanius' House FormID: 0001777A
Aelwin's Key FormID: 00067DD4
Agarmir's House Key FormID: 00022BB6
Agnete's Key FormID: 00029187
Agronak's Mysterious Key FormID: 00038EE9
Ahdarji 's House Key FormID: 00035989
Akaviri Fort Key FormID: 0001C17C
Alberic Litte's Key FormID: 0002921A
Aldos Othran's Key FormID: 000034E3
Algot's House Key FormID: 0001D35C
Allectus' Key FormID: 0001DA89
Alval Uvani's Key FormID: 00035982
Ancestor Moth Key FormID: 0009DAC6
Ancestor Moth Temple FormID: 00098307
Andragil's Key FormID: 0000A080
Angelie's House Key FormID: 00022BB2
Antoinetta Marie's Key FormID: 000693D9
Anvil Chapel Key FormID: 0000A261
Anvil Dungeon Key FormID: 0000A264
Arcane Univ. Enchanter's Key FormID: 00092155
Archer's Paradox Key FormID: 0000A077
Arch-Mage's Key FormID: 00005297
Aredil's House Key FormID: 00022BDF
Aren's Strange Key FormID: 00090746
Aren's Tower Key FormID: 00098308
Arkay Chapel Undercroft Key FormID: 00091ADA
Arnora's Chest Key FormID: 00093555
Arnora's Key FormID: 00035E51
Arriana Valga's Key FormID: 000242B6
Arriana Valga's Quarters Key FormID: 000C5581
Arvena Thelas' Key FormID: 0000A26A
Arvin Dalvilu's Key FormID: 0009824D
Astinia Atius' Key FormID: 00022BC3
Athram House Key FormID: 00022BB9
Ayleid Cask Key FormID: 000A6570
Baenlin's Key FormID: 00035E48
Baeralorn's Key FormID: 0000C0F4
Bantien's Key FormID: 00022BB4
Barash House Key FormID: 000513C1
Basement Key FormID: 00035E50
Baurus' Key FormID: 0001E702
Beldaburo Key FormID: 0005E182
Benirus Manor Key FormID: 00003A97
Bernadette Peneles' Key FormID: 00029185
Bit and Bridle Key FormID: 0001D1FF
Black Brugo's Key FormID: 00085960
Blackwood Co. Basement Key FormID: 00035705
Bleak Mine Key FormID: 00098251
Borba's Goods Key FormID: 000034E7
Bradon's Key FormID: 000385A4
Bradus' Key FormID: 0000A268
Bralin's Key FormID: 000034EE
Branwen and Saliith's Key FormID: 000C47B3
Bravil Castle Key FormID: 0000A073
Bravil Chapel Key FormID: 0000A078
Bravil Dungeon Key FormID: 0000A113
Brolus' Key FormID: 00035E4D
Brotch Calus' Key FormID: 00035E56
Bruma Chapel Key FormID: 00036243
Bruma Dungeon Key FormID: 00036261
Caminalda's Key FormID: 0000A95A
Canne's Key FormID: 00029184
Captain Patneim's Key FormID: 000738E0
Captain's Key FormID: 00049357
Carandial's Key FormID: 0000A07A
Casta Scribonia's Key FormID: 0002921C
Castle Anvil Interior Key FormID: 0000A263
Castle Anvil Key FormID: 0000A262
Castle Bravil Interior Key FormID: 0000A074
Castle Bruma Interior Key FormID: 00035E45
Castle Bruma Key FormID: 00035E44
Castle Leyawiin Interior Key FormID: 0003597E
Castle Leyawiin Key FormID: 0003597D
Catacombs Key FormID: 0000C585
Chanel's Key FormID: 000242B5
Charcoal Cave Key FormID: 0008BA68
Cheydinhal Bridge Inn Key FormID: 000034E6
Cheydinhal Castle FormID: 000034EB
Cheydinhal Castle Interior FormID: 000034EC
Cheydinhal Chapel Key FormID: 000034EA
Cheydinhal Dungeon Key FormID: 000055D7
Chorrol Castle Private Area FormID: 000242B2
Chorrol Chapel Undercroft Key FormID: 00029214
Chorrol Dungeon Key FormID: 0002917D
Chorrol Jail Key FormID: 0002AD2A
Cingor's Key FormID: 00035988
City-Swimmer's Key FormID: 0000A07D
Claudius Arcadia's House Key FormID: 00022BDE
Coast Guard Station Key FormID: 0003598C
Commander's Chest Key FormID: 00093485
Commerce Office Key FormID: 0004798A
Curtis' House Key FormID: 0001D5B2
Cyronin Sintav's House Key FormID: 0001781C
Dagon Shrine Key FormID: 00033910
Damian Magius' Key FormID: 000534F3
Dar Jee's Key FormID: 00035980
Dareloth's Key FormID: 000534F4
Dark Fissure Cell Key FormID: 0005BEA0
Derics' Key FormID: 00035983
Display Case Key FormID: 00049D21
Display Case Key FormID: 0008DD5F
Divine Elegance Key FormID: 0001D205
Dorian's House Key FormID: 00022BC6
Dovyn Aren's Key FormID: 000177D3
Dro'shanji's Key FormID: 0002CF34
Dul gro-Shug's Key FormID: 00017779
Dust Eater Cell Key FormID: 0006507C
Dynari Amnis' Key FormID: 00022BBF
Echo Cave Key FormID: 0001648F
Edgar's Discount Spells FormID: 00022A72
Escape Route Key FormID: 00028EDE
Estelle Renoit's Key FormID: 00029212
Eugal Belette's Key FormID: 0002921B
Falcar's Key FormID: 0002E99F
Faregyl Inn Key FormID: 0000CBDC
Fathis Ules' Key FormID: 0001781A
Feed Bag Key FormID: 00022A71
Fighters Guild Key FormID: 0002229E
Fighting Chance Key FormID: 0001D157
First Edition Key FormID: 0001D155
First Hunter's Run Key FormID: 0018D13E
Flanau Hlaalu's Key FormID: 0002917B
Fo'c's'le Key FormID: 0000BC68
Forgotten Key FormID: 00074A8F
Fort Blueblood Key FormID: 0003CD2D
Fort Grief Door Key FormID: 0001FEEE
Fort Grief Real Key FormID: 0001FEF0
Fort Ontus Key FormID: 0004ECEC
Fort Redman Key FormID: 0009D2D6
Fort Sutch Gate Key FormID: 00032665
Francois Motierre's Key FormID: 00029218
Fyre Light Cave Key FormID: 0005B47F
Gallenus Rosentia's Key FormID: 00033C71
Ganredhel's Key FormID: 000034F2
Garrus Darelliun's Key FormID: 0003C2C1
Geem Jasaiin's Key FormID: 0001EB81
Gelebourne's Key FormID: 000385A2
Gharz House Key FormID: 000034E2
Gilen Norvalo's Key FormID: 0001D35E
Glarthir's Key FormID: 0001DC48
Glarthir's Secret Key FormID: 000831BB
Gogan's House Key FormID: 00064202
Gogron gro-Bolmog's Key FormID: 0006C677
Graman's House Key FormID: 0001D35D
Grey Throat's House Key FormID: 0001DA91
Guildmaster's Key FormID: 0018D83F
Guildmaster's Key FormID: 0006E2EA
Gundalas' Key FormID: 0003598D
Gunder's Key FormID: 00029186
Gweden Basement Key FormID: 0008696D
Hackdirt Key FormID: 00028B7B
Hagaer's House Key FormID: 0001DA94
Hame Dungeon Key FormID: 00085083
Hammer and Axe Key FormID: 00035E43
Harm's Folly Key FormID: 00189D0F
Hastrel Ottus' House Key FormID: 0001D35B
Helvius Cecia's Key FormID: 00035E54
Helvo Atius' Key FormID: 00022BB0
Henantier's Key FormID: 0002CF33
Herminia Cinna's House Key FormID: 000177F2
High Fane Key FormID: 0002AF06
Honmund's Key FormID: 00035E47
Horn Cave Cellar Key FormID: 0005B609
Horn Cave Storage Key FormID: 0005BC2A
Hrol Ulfgar's Key FormID: 00098293
Ida Vlinorman's House Key FormID: 000177EE
Imbel Family Crypt Key FormID: 000152FF
Imbel House Key FormID: 0009DB17
Imperial City Lighthouse Key FormID: 0009096C
Imperial City Sewers Key FormID: 0004F61A
Imperial Palace Key FormID: 00115E05
Imperial Prison Key FormID: 00092D8A
Imperial Prison Key FormID: 000950C2
Imperial Sewer Key FormID: 00027477
Imperial Trading Company Key FormID: 000534F5
Imperial Watch Key FormID: 00015EAF
Imperial Watch Office Key FormID: 00086967
Iniel Sintav's House Key FormID: 00017775
Inventius' Key FormID: 0000A267
Irene Metric's House Key FormID: 0001777C
Iron Key FormID: 00159826
Jair's Key FormID: 000477E4
Jakben Imbel's House Key FormID: 00022BC8
Jastia Sintav's House Key FormID: 00017819
J'bari's Key FormID: 00035981
Jearl's Key FormID: 0002007F
Jeetum Ze's Room Key FormID: 000A5650
Jenseric's Cabin Key FormID: 00064615
Jenseric's House Key FormID: 0001DB08
Jensine's Merchandise FormID: 0001D201
Jesan Sextius' Key FormID: 0000A26D
Jewelry Box Key FormID: 0000A9D7
J'Ghasta's Key FormID: 00035E55
Jirolin Doran's Key FormID: 00029219
J'mhad's House Key FormID: 00022BE0
Kalthar's Key FormID: 0000CF21
Kastus Sintav's House Key FormID: 00017817
Key FormID: 0006DF2E
Key FormID: 0003EE5D
Key of Hidden Wealth FormID: 000C59A2
King and Queen Tavern Key FormID: 00022B6E
Kvatch Guard House Key FormID: 00031D31
Kvinchal's Key FormID: 000477E3
Lazare Milvan's Key FormID: 00029190
Lelles' Quality Mercandise Key FormID: 0000A25F
Leyawiin Chapel Key FormID: 00069B16
Leyawiin City Watch Key FormID: 0003597F
Leyawiin Dungeon Key FormID: 00035F8C
Leyawiin Secret Room Key FormID: 00092156
Lighthouse Cellar Key FormID: 00054031
Lighthouse Key FormID: 0000A25E
Lindai's Royal Tomb Key FormID: 000A55FC
Lirrians' Key FormID: 00035E4B
Llevana Nedaren's Key FormID: 000034E4
Loche's House Key FormID: 0000A081
Lorkmir's House Key FormID: 00017776
Lorkmir's House Key FormID: 00017833
Lost Boy's Key FormID: 000998CF
Luciana Galena's Key FormID: 0000A07F
Luronk's House Key FormID: 0001DA8F
Lyra Rosentia's Key FormID: 00035E49
Mach-Na's Key FormID: 000034E8
Mages Guild Key FormID: 0002229C
Magul House Key FormID: 000034E1
Malyani Dalvilu's Key FormID: 00098298
Marana Rian's House Key FormID: 0001DA96
Margarte's Key FormID: 00035985
Marinus Catiotus' House FormID: 000177EF
Matthias' House Key FormID: 00022BBB
Medrike's Key FormID: 0000C32A
Methredhel's House Key FormID: 0005202F
Mine Key FormID: 0000295D
Mirabelle Monet's Key FormID: 0000A265
Miscarcand Key FormID: 000C58B6
Modryn Oreyn's Key FormID: 00029220
Moranda Gate Key FormID: 00051871
Mraaj-Dar's Key FormID: 0006FDA7
Murgakh gro-Ushag's Key FormID: 0002921E
My Bravil House Key FormID: 0004ED80
My Bruma House Key FormID: 0004ED88
My Cheydinhal House Key FormID: 0004ED87
My Chorrol House Key FormID: 0004ED8A
My Imperial City House Key FormID: 0005319E
My Leyawiin House Key FormID: 0004ED86
My Skingrad House Key FormID: 0004ED89
Mystic Emporium Key FormID: 0001D1FE
NE Watch Tower Key FormID: 00053FF3
Necromancer's Moss Rock Key FormID: 0005B912
Neville's Chest Key FormID: 000852DB
Newheim's Key FormID: 0000A269
Newlands Lodge Key FormID: 000034E5
Ninedava Gate Key FormID: 00051F8D
Nivan Dalvilu's Key FormID: 0009829E
Nord Winds Key FormID: 00035E3F
Novaroma Key FormID: 00035E3E
NW Watch Tower Key FormID: 00053FF4
Oaken-Hull's Key FormID: 0000A266
Odiil Farm Key FormID: 000C89DD
Ohtimbar's Key FormID: 000034F1
Old Key FormID: 00074A8E
Ongar's Key FormID: 00035E4E
Ontus Vanin's Key FormID: 00022BBA
Ormil's Cabin Key FormID: 0000C1FE
Ormil's Cabin Key FormID: 0007BAE0
Orthe's Key FormID: 0000C329
Orum House Key FormID: 000034EF
Othrelos' House Key FormID: 000177F0
Otumeel's Key FormID: 0003598A
Pennus Mallius' House Key FormID: 0001D5B3
Plotius' Key FormID: 0003598B
Pot Hole Cell Key FormID: 0005BD64
Prison Cell Key FormID: 00023FFD
Quill-Weave's Key FormID: 0000A26B
Ra'Jahirr's Key FormID: 00035987
Ra'jhan's House Key FormID: 000177F3
Ra'jiradh's House Key FormID: 00022BC1
Ranaline's Key FormID: 0000A07E
Rasheda's Key FormID: 00029213
Raynil's Key FormID: 000385A3
Raynil's Room Key FormID: 00038449
Redas Dalvilu's Key FormID: 000982A3
Redwater Slough Key FormID: 00070248
Regner's Key FormID: 00035E53
Reman Broder's Key FormID: 00029188
Reynald Jemane's Key FormID: 0002921D
Rimalus Bruiant's Key FormID: 00029216
Rindir's Staffs Key FormID: 0001D152
Ritual Key FormID: 00033911
Riverview Key FormID: 000034F0
Ri'Zakar's Room Key FormID: 000A564F
Roderic Pierrane's Key FormID: 00017816
Roebeck Bridge Room Key FormID: 00026CD5
Ruslan's House Key FormID: 0001DA92
Rusty Key FormID: 00074A8D
Rythe's Studio Key FormID: 0001BC2C
Salmo's Key FormID: 00029189
Salomon Geonette's House Key FormID: 0001DA8B
Sancre Tor Key FormID: 0000A23F
Sanctuary Well Key FormID: 0000B258
Satha Dalvilu's Key FormID: 000982A7
Scinia Crypt Key FormID: 000568AD
Sea Tub Clarabella Key FormID: 000738DF
Second Hunter's Run Key FormID: 0018D13F
Secret Cell Key FormID: 000838CE
Seed-Neeus' Key FormID: 00029211
Seridur's House Key FormID: 0001DA8E
Serpent's Wake Captain's Key FormID: 0007B73E
Serpent's Wake Key FormID: 0000A26E
Severius Atius' Key FormID: 00022BAF
Sewer Gate Key FormID: 000274F5
Shameer's Key FormID: 0002918A
Shardrock Key FormID: 0018BA0E
Shiny Ogre Cage Key FormID: 0001EC48
Shrine of Dagon Key FormID: 0001F14C
Sigil Keep Key FormID: 00093EF5
Sigil Key FormID: 0009504C
Sigil Key FormID: 0009C225
Sinderion's Key FormID: 00068B05
Skingrad Castle Key FormID: 0002C461
Skingrad Castle Silver Key FormID: 0002C460
Skingrad Chapel Key FormID: 00069B17
Skingrad Dungeon Key FormID: 00035F8D
Skingrad Guardhouse Key FormID: 0002ADAC
S'krivva's Key FormID: 0000A07C
Slash 'N Smash Key FormID: 0001D200
Sleeping Mare Key FormID: 0000525D
Small Key FormID: 000366BC
Smoke Tomb Inner Key FormID: 00083FB5
Smoke Tomb Outer Key FormID: 00083FB4
Smuggler's Key FormID: 000A943C
Soris Arenim's Key FormID: 0002C677
South Watch Tower Key FormID: 00053FF2
Southern Books Key FormID: 00026085
S'rathad's House Key FormID: 00022BC5
Stantus Varrid's House Key FormID: 0001D359
Stonewall Shields Key FormID: 0001D156
Storage Room Key FormID: 0000C1FC
Storeroom Key FormID: 00025099
Summitmist Manor Key FormID: 000837D1
Sunken Sewers Key FormID: 0009588D
Surilie's House Key FormID: 0002918B
Surius Afranius' House Key FormID: 0001DA98
Talasma's Key FormID: 0009853D
Tamika's Key FormID: 0002918C
Tarnished Ogre Cage Key FormID: 0001EC41
Teekeeus' Key FormID: 00025067
Teinaava's Key FormID: 000693DA
Telaendril's Key FormID: 0006FDA8
Tertius Favonius' House Key FormID: 000177F1
Thamriel's House Key FormID: 00022BC0
The Best Defense Key FormID: 0001D204
The Bloodwork's Sewer Key FormID: 000677DB
The Copious Coinpurse Key FormID: 0001D154
The Fair Deal Key FormID: 0000A075
The First Key of Dark Hate FormID: 00014D63
The Gilded Carafe Key FormID: 0001D202
The Main Ingredient Key FormID: 0001D153
The March Rider Key FormID: 000034E9
The Second Key of Dark Hate FormID: 00014D64
Three Brothers Trade Goods Key FormID: 0001D206
Toadstool Grog Key FormID: 000974E8
Top Deck Key FormID: 0000C1FD
Toutius Sextius' Key FormID: 0002918D
Trentius Mausoleum Key FormID: 000CA22C
Trenus Duronius' House Key FormID: 0001D35A
Tun-Zeeus' Key FormID: 0003597C
Ulrich Leland's Key FormID: 0003F31A
Ulrika Ulfgar's Key FormID: 000982AA
Umbacano Manor Key FormID: 0002B455
Umbacano's Key FormID: 0002B456
Undena Orethi's Key FormID: 0002918E
Underpall Gate Key FormID: 0004E151
Ungolim's Key FormID: 0000A07B
Urasek Lockup Key FormID: 000CA6DF
Usheeja's House Key FormID: 00022BC4
Uuras' Key FormID: 0002918F
Vahtacen Ruins Key FormID: 0005401E
Valen Dreth's Cell Key FormID: 000950C0
Valtieri's Key FormID: 000693D8
Valus Odiil's Key FormID: 0002921F
Varel Morvayn's Key FormID: 0000A260
Varon Vamori's Key FormID: 0000A079
Vilena Donton's Key FormID: 00029217
Vilverin Chamber Key FormID: 0006C323
Vilverin Sepulcher Key FormID: 000C76CD
Warden Kastav's Key FormID: 00035DAB
Warehouse Key FormID: 0001D203
Wariel's Key FormID: 00026836
Waterfront Sewers Key FormID: 00026089
Weebam-Na's Key FormID: 00035986
Well Key FormID: 000084D3
Wellspring Cave Key FormID: 0006B396
West Weald Inn Key FormID: 000979ED
White Stallion Lodge Key FormID: 000908C1
Whitmond Farm Key FormID: 0000CBEC
Willow Bank Key FormID: 000034ED
Wumeek's Key FormID: 0001EB7E

Apparati:
Apprentice Alembic FormID: 0006E310
Apprentice Calcinator FormID: 0006E311
Apprentice Mortar & Pestle FormID: 0006E312
Apprentice Retort FormID: 0006E313
Expert Alembic FormID: 0006EE5C
Expert Calcinator FormID: 0006EE5E
Expert Mortar & Pestle FormID: 0006EE60
Expert Retort FormID: 0006EE62
Journeyman Alembic FormID: 0006EE52
Journeyman Calcinator FormID: 0006EE55
Journeyman Mortar & Pestle FormID: 0006EE57
Journeyman Retort FormID: 0006EE59
Master Alembic FormID: 0006EE64
Master Calcinator FormID: 0006EE66
Master Mortar & Pestle FormID: 0006EE68
Master Retort FormID: 0006EE6A
Novice Alembic FormID: 00010604
Novice Calcinator FormID: 0001057D
Novice Mortar & Pestle FormID: 000C7968
Novice Mortar & Pestle FormID: 000105E3
Novice Retort FormID: 00000C4F

Soul Gems:
Azura's Star FormID: 00000193
Black Soul Gem FormID: 00000192
Black Soul Gem FormID: 000382E0
Black Soul Gem FormID: 0003C7FC
Black Soul Gem FormID: 0001EC14
Colossal Black Soul Gem FormID: 000C6988
Colossal Black Soul Gem FormID: 00015208
Common Soul Gem FormID: 00015B8B
Common Soul Gem FormID: 000382D4
Common Soul Gem FormID: 000382D5
Common Soul Gem FormID: 000382D6
Grand Soul Gem FormID: 00015B8E
Grand Soul Gem FormID: 000382DB
Grand Soul Gem FormID: 000382DC
Grand Soul Gem FormID: 000382DD
Grand Soul Gem FormID: 000382DE
Grand Soul Gem FormID: 000382DF
Greater Soul Gem FormID: 00015B8C
Greater Soul Gem FormID: 000382D7
Greater Soul Gem FormID: 000382D8
Greater Soul Gem FormID: 000382D9
Greater Soul Gem FormID: 000382DA
Lesser Soul Gem FormID: 00023D69
Lesser Soul Gem FormID: 000382D2
Lesser Soul Gem FormID: 000382D3
Petty Soul Gem FormID: 00023D67
Petty Soul Gem FormID: 000382D1

Miscallaneous:
Agarmir's Shovel FormID: 0001D0AF
Akaviri Orders FormID: 000785E0
Akaviri Orders FormID: 0001C173
Argonian Heart FormID: 0003558F
Ayleid Statue FormID: 000844C4
Ayleid Statue FormID: 0002AB48
Basket FormID: 00024D91
Basket FormID: 00024D92
Bear Pelt FormID: 000228E3
Blood Potion FormID: 001192AE
Blue Cheese FormID: 000D3B25
Bone FormID: 000223A8
Bone FormID: 00023880
Bone FormID: 00023881
Bone FormID: 000180DE
Bone FormID: 0001DE26
Bones FormID: 00023882
Bouquet of Flowers FormID: 00049CFD
Bowl FormID: 000105D5
Bowl FormID: 000105D7
Bowl FormID: 000105D9
Bowl FormID: 0001F1D9
Bowl FormID: 0001F1DA
Bowl FormID: 0001F1DB
Broom FormID: 000250FF
Broom FormID: 00019113
Brush Jar FormID: 0001BBCB
Brush of Truepaint FormID: 0001BB36
Calipers FormID: 0001C66C
Carved Panel FormID: 0002AF03
Ceramic Bowl FormID: 0002507A
Ceramic Cup FormID: 0002507B
Ceramic Goblet FormID: 0002507C
Ceramic Pitcher FormID: 0002507D
Ceramic Pitcher FormID: 0002507E
Ceramic Plate FormID: 0002507F
Ceramic Tankard FormID: 0002724F
Ceramic Urn FormID: 00025080
Ceramic Vase FormID: 00025081
Cheddar Cheese FormID: 000D3B2F
Clay Bowl FormID: 00022295
Clay Bowl FormID: 00022298
Clay Bowl FormID: 00022299
Clay Cup FormID: 00022538
Clay Cup FormID: 00022539
Clay Goblet FormID: 0002253C
Clay Pitcher FormID: 00022543
Clay Pitcher FormID: 00022544
Clay Pitcher FormID: 00022545
Clay Plate FormID: 0002254C
Clay Plate FormID: 0002254D
Clay Tankard FormID: 00022559
Clay Urn FormID: 00022553
Clay Vase FormID: 00022557
Cloth FormID: 0000087A
Cloth FormID: 0000088D
Cloth FormID: 0000089F
Cloth FormID: 000008D8
Cloth FormID: 000008E6
Colossal Black Soul Gem FormID: 00007E9C
Covered Pot FormID: 000105DF
Covered Pot FormID: 000105E0
Crumpled Piece of Paper FormID: 000A9353
Crumpled Piece of Paper FormID: 000A9355
Crumpled Piece of Paper FormID: 000A9357
Crumpled Piece of Paper FormID: 000BF14D
Crystal Ball FormID: 0001048C
Crystal Ball FormID: 00035F86
Crystal Ball FormID: 0001C60D
Diamond FormID: 00038BA7
Dirty Shoes FormID: 0009F8FD
Element of Courage FormID: 0002C6EF
Element of Patience FormID: 0002C6EE
Element of Perception FormID: 0002C6F0
Element of Resolve FormID: 0002C6ED
Emerald FormID: 00038BA4
Empty Hist Bottle FormID: 0008996E
Eye of Nocturnal FormID: 00026AC9
Filled Colossal Black Soul Gem FormID: 00007E9D
Finger of Adamus Phillida FormID: 001778DB
Fingers of the Mountain FormID: 0000510D
Flawed Diamond FormID: 00038BA8
Flawed Emerald FormID: 00038BA6
Flawed Pearl FormID: 00038B99
Flawed Ruby FormID: 00038B9F
Flawed Sapphire FormID: 00038BA2
Flawed Topaz FormID: 00038B9C
Flawless Diamond FormID: 00038BA9
Flawless Emerald FormID: 00038BA5
Flawless Pearl FormID: 00038B9A
Flawless Ruby FormID: 00038BA0
Flawless Sapphire FormID: 00038BA3
Flawless Topaz FormID: 00038B9D
Folded Cloth FormID: 000008DA
Folded Cloth FormID: 000008DC
Folded Cloth FormID: 00000D41
Folded Cloth FormID: 00000D52
Folded Cloth FormID: 00000D76
Fork FormID: 00019116
Garridan's Tear FormID: 00025B33
Garridan's Tear FormID: 0007BE48
Glass of Time FormID: 0002A60B
Gold FormID: 0000000F
Gold Nugget FormID: 00049808
Great Sigil Stone FormID: 0003844E
Great Welkynd Stone FormID: 000345AF
Hand Scythe FormID: 00025100
Hermaeus Mora's Soul Gem FormID: 0008B61E
Hoe FormID: 00025101
Hourglass FormID: 0001C666
Imperial Legion Seal FormID: 0000C22C
Inkwell FormID: 00023D61
Key-Shaped Arrowhead FormID: 0001482C
Knife FormID: 00019117
Ladle FormID: 000105DB
Languorwine Antidote FormID: 00028276
Lion Pelt FormID: 000228E4
Llathasa's Bust FormID: 00008032
Llathasa's Bust FormID: 0001E861
Lockpick FormID: 0000000A
Loose Pipe FormID: 00089783
Magicka Potion FormID: 001192AF
Marana Rian's Coin FormID: 000613C0
Marble Cheese FormID: 000D3B2A
Metal Bowl FormID: 000CD400
Metal Goblet FormID: 000CD401
Metal Plate FormID: 000CD402
Metal Tankard FormID: 000CD403
Metal Tankard FormID: 000CD404
Metal Tankard FormID: 000CD405
Metal Tankard FormID: 000CD406
Metal Tankard FormID: 000CD407
Metal Urn FormID: 000CD4DB
Metal Urn FormID: 000CD4DC
Metal Urn FormID: 000CD4E8
Metal Urn FormID: 000CD4E9
Mother's Head FormID: 0006AAA5
Newheim's Heirloom FormID: 00002E90
Oaken-Hall Heirloom FormID: 000CBD41
Oar FormID: 00025102
Olroy Cheese FormID: 0008C26A
Orb of Vaermina FormID: 0001EC18
Paint Brush FormID: 0001BBC5
Paint Brush FormID: 0001BBC6
Paint Brush FormID: 0001BBC7
Paint Brush FormID: 0001BBC8
Paint Brush FormID: 0001BBC9
Paint Brush FormID: 0001BBCA
Paint Palette FormID: 0001BBCC
Pearl FormID: 00038B98
Pewter Bowl FormID: 0001C624
Pewter Bowl FormID: 0001C625
Pewter Cup FormID: 000104C0
Pewter Cup FormID: 000104C1
Pewter Cup FormID: 0001C616
Pewter Cup FormID: 0001C619
Pewter Fork FormID: 0001C622
Pewter Knife FormID: 0001C620
Pewter Mug FormID: 0000FD93
Pewter Mug FormID: 0000FDA4
Pewter Mug FormID: 0000FDAC
Pewter Pitcher FormID: 0001C61F
Pewter Plate FormID: 0001C626
Pewter Plate FormID: 0001C627
Pewter Pot FormID: 0001C61A
Pewter Pot FormID: 0001C61B
Pewter Pot FormID: 0001C61C
Pewter Spoon FormID: 0001C623
Pickaxe FormID: 00025103
Pickaxe FormID: 000180E0
Pitchfork FormID: 00025113
Planter FormID: 00015BB0
Planter FormID: 00015BB3
Planter FormID: 00015BB4
Planter FormID: 00015BB5
Planter FormID: 00015BB6
Planter FormID: 00015BB7
Planter FormID: 00015BB8
Planter FormID: 00015BBA
Planter FormID: 00015BBB
Plate FormID: 00019118
Quill FormID: 00023D63
Rake FormID: 00025116
Recently Used Pickaxe FormID: 0009F8FA
Red Bowl FormID: 000836CE
Repair Hammer FormID: 0000000C
Reward Painting FormID: 00034E62
Roderick's Medicine FormID: 00030FD7
Roderick's Poison FormID: 00030FD6
Rolled Up Portrait FormID: 00034E52
Ruby FormID: 00038B9E
Rufio's Skull FormID: 000918FA
Sands of Resolve FormID: 0002FB3F
Sapphire FormID: 00038BA1
Savilla's Stone FormID: 000C4A2C
Savilla's Stone FormID: 00014706
Scales FormID: 000105F3
Scales of Pitiless Justice FormID: 000918FD
Scythe FormID: 0002511A
Shears FormID: 0002511C
Shovel FormID: 000251A8
Silver Bowl FormID: 00000C08
Silver Bowl FormID: 000105E7
Silver Carafe FormID: 00019107
Silver Fork FormID: 0001924A
Silver Glass FormID: 0001DBFC
Silver Goblet FormID: 0001DCCC
Silver Goblet FormID: 0001DCCF
Silver Knife FormID: 00023C13
Silver Nugget FormID: 00049809
Silver Pitcher FormID: 00023C15
Silver Pitcher FormID: 00023C17
Silver Plate FormID: 00023C19
Silver Spoon FormID: 00023C1B
Silver Tankard FormID: 00023C1D
Silver Urn FormID: 00023C1F
Silver Urn FormID: 00023C21
Silver Vase FormID: 00023C23
Skeletal Hand FormID: 00003A99
Skeleton Key FormID: 0000000B
Skull FormID: 00023F6E
Spoon FormID: 00019119
Statuette of a Dog FormID: 00026B25
Statuette of a Dog FormID: 0007B7B0
Stone Brick FormID: 00025946
Stone Brick FormID: 00025947
Stone Brick FormID: 00025948
Stone Brick FormID: 00025949
Stone Brick FormID: 0002594A
Stone Cup FormID: 000104C7
Stone Cup FormID: 000104C9
Stone Cup FormID: 00019115
Stone Mug FormID: 000104CB
Stone of St. Alessia FormID: 00003949
Stone Pitcher FormID: 000105DD
Svenja's Arm FormID: 000C55E1
Svenja's Head FormID: 000C55E2
Svenja's Leg FormID: 000C55E0
Svenja's Torso FormID: 000C55E3
Tan Bowl FormID: 00022535
Tan Bowl FormID: 00022536
Tan Bowl FormID: 00022537
Tan Bowl FormID: 000836CF
Tan Cup FormID: 0002253A
Tan Cup FormID: 0002253B
Tan Cup FormID: 0001F1DC
Tan Cup FormID: 0001F1DD
Tan Cup FormID: 0001F1DE
Tan Goblet FormID: 00022542
Tan Jug FormID: 0001F1DF
Tan Jug FormID: 0001F1E0
Tan Jug FormID: 0001F1E1
Tan Jug FormID: 0001F1E2
Tan Jug FormID: 0001F1E3
Tan Jug FormID: 0001F1E4
Tan Mug FormID: 0001F1E5
Tan Pitcher FormID: 00022546
Tan Pitcher FormID: 00022547
Tan Pitcher FormID: 00022548
Tan Pitcher FormID: 0001F1E6
Tan Plate FormID: 0002254E
Tan Plate FormID: 0002254F
Tan Plate FormID: 0001F1E7
Tan Tankard FormID: 00022550
Tan Urn FormID: 00022554
Tan Urn FormID: 00022555
Tan Urn FormID: 00022556
Tan Vase FormID: 00022558
Tongs FormID: 000251AC
Tongs FormID: 0001C66F
Topaz FormID: 00038B9B
Urn FormID: 00022551
Urn FormID: 00022552
Vampirism Cure Potion FormID: 0009812D
Varla Stone FormID: 00000194
Varulae's Crystal Ball FormID: 00095A38
Wedding Gift FormID: 000CBD43
Weight FormID: 0001C5ED
Welkynd Stone FormID: 00000191
West Weald Bear Fang FormID: 0018AE3F
Wolf Pelt FormID: 000228E2
Yarn FormID: 00025205
Yarn FormID: 00025206

Hand-held lights:
Torch FormID: 00084AA2
Torch FormID: 0002CF9F

Sigil Stones:
Absorb 25 Strength for 30 secs/Fortify Strength 12 FormID: 00041FA9
Absorb 25 Intelligence for 30 secs/Fortify Intelligence 12 FormID: 00041FAF
Absorb 25 Agility for 30 secs/Fortify Agility 12 FormID: 00041FB5
Absorb 25 Endurance for 30 secs/Resist Disease 50% FormID: 00041FBB
Absorb 25 Speed for 30 secs/Fortify Speed 12 FormID: 00041FC1
Absorb 50 Fatigue/Fortify Fatigue 50 FormID: 00041FC7
Absorb 25 Health/Fortify Health 30 FormID: 00041FCD
Absorb 50 Magicka/Fortify Magicka 50 FormID: 00041FD3
Burden 100/Feather 125 FormID: 00041FD9
Damage Fatigue 60/Fortify Fatigue 50 FormID: 00041FFD
Damage Health 30/Fortify Health 30 FormID: 00042003
Damage Magicka 60/Fortify Magicka 50 FormID: 00042009
Demoralize up to level 12 for 20 secs/Fortify Willpower 12 FormID: 0004200F
Disintegrate Armor 50/Shield 20 FormID: 00042015
Disintegrate Weapon 50/Fortify Blade 12 FormID: 0004201B
Disintegrate Weapon 50/Fortify Blunt 12 FormID: 00042021
Dispel 120/Spell Absorption 15 FormID: 00042027
Fire Damage 25/Resist Fire 35 FormID: 00042051
Fire Damage 25/Fire Shield 25 FormID: 00042057
Frost Damage 25/Resist Frost 35 FormID: 0004205D
Frost Damage 25/Frost Shield 25 FormID: 00042063
Frost Damage 25/Water Walk FormID: 00042069
Fire Damage 25/Light 75ft FormID: 0004206F
Shock Damage 25/Resist Shock 35 FormID: 0004207B
Shock Damage 25/Shock Shield 25 FormID: 00042081
Shock Damage 25/Nighteye FormID: 00042087
Silence for 15 secs/Resist Magic 20 FormID: 0004208E
Silence for 15 secs/Chameleon 30 FormID: 00042094
Soul Trap for 20 secs/Resist Magic 20 FormID: 0004209A
Turn Undead up to lvl 25 for 30 secs/Detect Life 180ft FormID: 0004209B

Now type player.additem 00042094 4 and youll have 4 Transcendent sigil stones in your inventory. Use them to enchant your armor and make you 120% invisible (30% chameleon per enchangment)
People will still talk to you if you activate them, but otherwise you're totally unnoticed (you can even steal stuff right infront of the owner and you're still unnoticed)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 7, 2007)

I have seen the cheats.  kill command is fun.


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 7, 2007)

get the Frostcraig Spire mod and do the short mission for the Magetallow Candles (Have to buy from Alwienwe, or something like that, in The Imperial City) for the enchanting altars and buy the chemeleon spell use it and find grand soul gems and enchant all ur armor with the chemeleon spell and viola! only like an hour killed outta your time to save the world lol

IMHO cheats only make the game boring
all I use is TCL=Clipping for a sticky situation, for a place im stuck lol


----------



## hat (Feb 7, 2007)

Sigil stones are more powerful than anything you can do in frostcrag spire.
Sigil stones = included in the game... frostcrag spire = paying for stuff that you can always do in the arcane university anyway..


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 7, 2007)

but to get into the Arcane University you have to do the tedious task of getting all the recommendations while getting 10,000 gold is easier for me to do

that took me a couple hours to get all of them
while getting 10,00 gold took me about an hour to do


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 7, 2007)

russianboy said:


> I have never played this, but it sounds like a recent, good graphics edition of Diablo 2 expansion. At least it seems like it.



Oblivion? its one of the "pertiest" games out there lol


----------



## Scavar (Feb 7, 2007)

It's a good game to use to test your system. Sure other games to look better, but its pretty badly optimized if you are running on a clean install of it. So if you actually get good frames with a good amount of stuff on, your computer rocks. For example, I get a clean 60FPS just about anywhere, with most everything maxed out, somethings dealing with shadows and stuff are ticked a little less then max.....

It is a fun single player game though, giving you a good 200hours of gameplay or so. Not to mention it has a small expansion out, and larger one coming out soon.


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 7, 2007)

ehhhh....Diablo is top view hack and slash where you only have one task and almost nothing else to do but get there while Oblivion can either be first person or third person I believe and way more customizablitiy based on the options with items you get and as well as your fate in the game......
alot more quests in Oblivion as well to the eye candy, rig permiting of course


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 7, 2007)

for a illegal copy, just download where need be and mount on whatever you use and install, thats it


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 7, 2007)

i had the game but someone stole it, so me downloading it is legal and it took me 4.5 DAYS to d/l it


----------



## Taz100420 (Feb 7, 2007)

bitcomet

mainly depends on a file you can find that is heavily seeded with less leechers as possible
more seeds=faster download


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought this thread was about making your own custom invisible armour suit from scratch.
All I would do is rind and use the 'naked' with undies (rags) mesh and make into armour then add abilities through oblivion construction set to make it turn up somewhere in the game.

Athough if you're inclined, you could just use the Exenem's bodys if you want to see coochie and boobies, or frank and beans.


----------

